# Roman has leukemia.



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ!. fucking cancer! this is one of the hardest things i have watched in a long long time, this is well beyong wrestling so whether you like him or not we all must support Roman till the end so he can defeat this fucking cancer once and for all.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm probably one of the guy's biggest haters as a wrestler, but of course, as a human being, I only wish him a swift and decisive recovery. I'm still kinda in shock...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Devastating. Please everyone here be respectful.

For the record, should he beat this and return to the ring some day... I think he finally found his way to get over.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very unfortunate to hear.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Saw this on Twitter. Well I hope ue gets better, but maybe now Raw can improve with Vince's pet project being off duty.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> Devastating. *Please everyone here be respectful.*
> 
> For the record, should he beat this and return to the ring some day... *I think he finally found his way to get over.*


I'm not sure using your own cancer as a way to get over is the epitome of respect, be it for yourselves or others...


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Stunned. I'm a cancer survivor myself and I know maybe better than anyone what road Roman is currently staring down. I wish him nothing but the best and will continue supporting him when he comes back.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, that's a pretty shitty way for him to drop the Universal title. He doesn't deserve this. Nobody does. Hopefully, Roman Reigns eventually fights off the leukemia.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish him a full recovery; that he has a strong support system in place. Seth and Dean standing beside him gutted me. All my best to Joe.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> Devastating. Please everyone here be respectful.
> 
> For the record, should he beat this and return to the ring some day... I think he finally found his way to get over.


I find this absolutely staggering.
For years, they try to get him over. They never once considered making him a sympathetic babyface by bringing up he is an actual cancer survivor? 
They literally run campaigns against cancer. Their poster guy had cancer. How?


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Robbyfude said:


> Saw this on Twitter. Well I hope ue gets better, but *maybe now Raw can improve* with Vince's pet project being off duty.


That won't be the case. Brock Lesnar is the next Universal champion, and he won't ever be on RAW.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Much respect to Roman. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that was heavy. I hope to God he recovers from this.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Devastating, absolutely devastating. Guy's 3 yrs. younger than me. My thoughts are with at this time. Noone deserves this at all.


----------



## weed money (Oct 15, 2018)

wait ? this is real !? :surprise:

also (and i'm aware of how dumb this is) but i'm saying it anyway 

i thought only kids got leukemia ? i get that it's just another form of cancer, but i figured that was the ''kiddy way'' of saying it, 

like, instead of having kids always saying, ''i have cancer'' which is depressing as fuck and mentally defeating 

they say i got ''leukemia'' instead !

sure it doesn't change anything, it just sounds nicer... 

sigh.. 

i know this isn't the time or place for this, and i mean no disrespect, i dunno what else too say really, i'm in shock !

and i've honestly never heard of an adult having 'leukemia'' before,

obviously i'm not paying enough attention too the world around me !

i learned something today

#Pray4Roman 

#RockhelpRoman (sure as a electrifying as he is he can't straight up cure cancer, but he can help roman forget about it for 5 minutes by cutting promo's on it) 

(that is my only wish if i get cancer now i think about it, have rock come into the hospital and cut a promo on it and how imma kick it's candy ass, if that doesn't motivate me, nothing will, serious,) 

#wwe4Roman 

#FansUniteForRoman (i get his nobodies favorite wrestler but his a human being and this is bigger than a fucking t.v show)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This is probably the most unexpected announcement to me since Edge. Absolutely floored by this. Wishing my man a speedy recovery


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

If, and it’s a big if, this is somehow a work, I will legit boycott wwe forever. Although I don’t see how it could be so fuck I feel for him man. What an awful thing to have come back. I’m not a fan of his wrestling character but I want the guy to be okay, so hopefully he has a speedy full recovering from this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I find this absolutely staggering.
> For years, they try to get him over. They never once considered making him a sympathetic babyface by bringing up he is an actual cancer survivor?
> They literally run campaigns against cancer. Their poster guy had cancer. How?


1.I'd imagine he didn't want to go that route. 

2. Be real folk like you would've assumed they were lying and were using cancer to get him over. Thus getting him blowback


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Im amazed and angry at so many people thinking this is a work. sick minds.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not at all what I was expecting to hear tonight, but I guess no one can really prepare to hear they have cancer. I wish nothing but the best to Roman and his family. Hope he is well soon and can come back healthier than ever.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This poor dude. Hopefully he stays strong and overcomes this, because fuck everything about cancer. I hope the best for him.

Also, Seth coming out crying nearly broke me, god damn.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054525632137388033


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

No one deserves this. 

Roman has been brave.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is just brutal, I wish him and his family the best..


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Solf said:


> I'm not sure using your own cancer as a way to get over is the epitome of respect, be it for yourselves or others...


He wouldn't be using anything. Just the act of returning in and of itself would speak for itself. 

Knowing the WWE though they would very tastelessly exploit it.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Whether you like him or hate him this isnt how you want any worker to go out. Beat that shit Roman. Fucking nuts. I'm still shocked.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Robbyfude said:


> Saw this on Twitter. Well I hope ue gets better, but maybe now Raw can improve with Vince's pet project being off duty.


Seriously you hear that a man has Leukemia and you are worried about a TV show. What a fucking tool you are.

Hope he gets better soon. I'm not necessarily a fan of Roman Reigns but I hope that Joe Anoa'i the man beats this.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is extremely sad.


All the best to Joe and his familly.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I hate Roman Reigns as much as the next guy (or girl) on here but this news is troubling and sad to hear about. Hopefully a swift recovery occurs for this. Best of luck even though he won't read this.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Friend texted me. I don't watch anymore because of how bad it's been. Not the biggest fan or even a fan at all but this is extremely sad. Nobody should have to deal with cancer especially if they already bead this terrible disease once. I hope he beats it again, because like Reigns once said in a promo " this is real life". The guy may have ruined the product for you but outside of wrestling we've only heard of how good of a guy he is. Haven't watched anything but saw a picture posted by the WWE and Seth looked like it hit him really hard, like he was more hurt.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I've never been his biggest fan, but just absolutely sucks. Get well soon dude.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

As much as I have had an ongoing love/hate relationship with Romans character, no one deserves this. Wishing him the best


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

This sucks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope he discovers dry fasting and gets on raw fruits/veggie diet, if not already. Chemo is rough on humans, if that's the route he's taking.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Feel so bad for Roman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Horrible news, cancer is the absolute worst.

I really hope he pulls trough and can recover.

Wishing him all the best.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

weed money said:


> wait ? this is real ? also and i'm aware of how dumb this is but i'm saying it anyway
> 
> i thought only kids got leukemia ? like i get that it's just another form of cancer, but i figured that was the ''kiddy words'' for it,
> 
> ...


Leukemia is a group of cancers that affect the body's ability to produce normal white blood cells.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Terrible news. All the best to Roman. Get well.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The fact that he was in remission and it came back is really scaring. Like coin toss if they can get it back into remission. 

My dad was a cancer survivor. He was in remission. It came back 2 years later and he didn't make it to a third year. 

I feel bad that he was at the top of his career and in his prime and now he's battling for his life. But more importantly I feel terrible that a father with young kids and wife is going through this. I was an adult when my family dealt with this. My little sister wasn't. But she was older than Roman's kids. I can't imagine what they're going through right now and I wish them all the best.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What makes me happy to be a wrestling fan is to see the members on this forum (and other places I'm sure) come together and wish the best for someone who many of them hated. There were Roman female fans who were legit crying and Roman haters who were shocked and very sadden for what can be a life ending cancer. That emotional unity is very satisfying to watch and it shows that through all of our differences, we can come together for common good and support another person's personal health struggle.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm so torn, my brain is still trying to accept the reality of the situation. I've been a fan since day one, and I will remain a fan until I draw my last breath. 

Please get well, Roman. Please.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Really dreadful. As if wrestling isn't dangerous enough that a bloody cancer has to return to someone who - when healthy - already risks their body multiple times a week. It's never this easy but you can only hope whatever treatment he gets does the job as quickly and efficiently as possible. 



weed money said:


> wait ? this is real ? also and i'm aware of how dumb this is but i'm saying it anyway
> 
> i thought only kids got leukemia ? like i get that it's just another form of cancer, but i figured that was the ''kiddy words'' for it,
> 
> ...


Leukemia is a type of cancer, not a less harsh word for it. There are multiple types of leukemia, too. Reigns said he's known about his for 11 years (and it's just come back now) and it's one of the most common childhood cancers, but no, I'm pretty sure it doesn't have to begin in childhood. E.g. an adult can get it from radiation, harmful chemicals, etc. It's also very possible to miss it in diagnosis because the symptoms are that similar to so many other things, so it can be there but not too severe before it grows. I'm no medical professional though so someone correct if I'm wrong about anything.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

No one deserves this. Best friend who still watches religiously texted me just now. I had to get on the board to see the reaction of others. Wow.


This man did not deserve this. No one does. I hope he recovers and comes back. I really do.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Really sad news, hope he kicks it's ass. What an absolute legend the way he has powered on since 2008. Nothing but respect for this guy.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Headliner said:


> What makes me happy to be a wrestling fan is to see the members on this forum (and other places I'm sure) come together and wish the best for someone who many of them hated. There were Roman female fans who were legit crying and Roman haters who were shocked and very sadden for what can be a life ending cancer. That emotional unity is very satisfying to watch and it shows that through all of our differences, we can come together for common good and support another person's personal health struggle.


Because many of us hated Roman the character but this is real life and real life is not scripted plus cancer fucking sucks.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

It sounds stupid but I always thought only old people are getting sick just like that. I mean he is only 33... it really sucks.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

HOLY SHIT! Woahhh, like I saw this on my phone and I was like "no way". Jeez man, this is a bit creepy, even for a guy who's not a Roman 2015-present fan. Man, I wish the dude the best of luck in fighting it. So are we correct that this has never been really published till now? I read he's had this issue since 2008, so it is pretty amazing all the previous stuff has never made the rounds since he's become a top star. Just hope this does not effect his life further and end his career (or worse death). Mad respect to his way and his family dealing with this. I do not believe this has ever really happened in the history of WWE before with an active, young wrestler--especially a current reigning champion.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This is unreal, whether you like him or not nobody deserves this. I have been a fan since day one and I hope he pulls through! I know you can beat this Roman!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Get well soon Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

anirioc said:


> Because many of us hated Roman the character but this is real life and real life is not scripted plus cancer fucking sucks.


I know, but given this is the internet and it's full of morons, there's some people that can't tell the difference or simply don't care.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> If, and it’s a big if, this is somehow a work, I will legit boycott wwe forever. Although I don’t see how it could be so fuck I feel for him man. What an awful thing to have come back. I’m not a fan of his wrestling character but I want the guy to be okay, so hopefully he has a speedy full recovering from this


Like I said in teh raw thread, no one in hell this is a work. WWE does way too much work with Cancer charities. They would never run a cancer storyline if its fake


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Robbyfude said:


> Saw this on Twitter. Well I hope ue gets better, but maybe now Raw can improve with Vince's pet project being off duty.


Whether or not Raw will improve now is irrelevant. That should be the last thing on everyone's mind. Roman could actually die from this. This is a very serious thing. A man's life is on the line. I don't give a shit what happens if he comes back. He can have all the titles for all I care. I want the man to make it through this and continue to live his life to his fullest. He deserves nothing less than that.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely feel for the guy. I've given him plenty of hate over the years but you never wish for ill will towards the person. Hope he comes back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haven't been a Reigns fan since the first Shield run, but this is absolutely terrible on every level. I hope he beats this and comes back healthier than ever. My thoughts are with him and his family and friends going forward. Fuck cancer.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Whether you love or hate Roman, Leukemia is nothing to brush aside.
Best wishes to him. I hope he beats this and gets better.*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just absolutely stunned. Hope Roman can kick its ass again. 

Renee and Corey came close to breaking down in tears after the announcement.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> What makes me happy to be a wrestling fan is to see the members on this forum (and other places I'm sure) come together and wish the best for someone who many of them hated. There were Roman female fans who were legit crying and Roman haters who were shocked and very sadden for what can be a life ending cancer. That emotional unity is very satisfying to watch and it shows that through all of our differences, we can come together for common good and support another person's personal health struggle.


We may hate the character of Roman Reigns or how he is pushed and everyone else is expendable but the real person Joe Anoaʻi is another story. He was always cool and likeable on up up down down when he is out of character, and even in that speech, he was super likable. Its just too bad Vince does not let him be himself. But its good to see most people on the forum be able to separate the real person and the character


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Roman obviously gets hated for the character he is but this guy has leukemia and that aint something joke about. I hope he pulls through


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

None of should have been hating him in the first place after all it’s never been his fault but the writers 

But that’s irrelevant now, hopefully he recovers again and quickly.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow.. Poor guy. I wish him all the best luck I can wish. My Mom has been battling this awful disease for the past year, hence why rarely post anymore. 

When I read this on FB, I knew I needed to wish him well and hopefully he's as positive and optimistic as can be. Your mind is by far the most powerful tool in fighting this awful disease.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> What makes me happy to be a wrestling fan is to see the members on this forum (and other places I'm sure) come together and wish the best for someone who many of them hated. There were Roman female fans who were legit crying and Roman haters who were shocked and very sadden for what can be a life ending cancer. That emotional unity is very satisfying to watch and it shows that through all of our differences, we can come together for common good and support another person's personal health struggle.


Roman's one the reasons I quit watching wrestling but I don't want to see him die of cancer.


----------



## weed money (Oct 15, 2018)

Bayley <3 said:


> if this is somehow a work, I will legit boycott wwe forever.


100% agreed

if this turned out too be a work, it would be the worst thing wwe have ever done, which is saying a lot, 

but seriously

how many people die of cancer per year ???

how many people know someone who died of cancer ???

there is just some lines you just don't cross, and cancer is sure as fuck one of them, too many people have died from it,

but i doubt... seriously doubt wwe themselves would do this as a work... in this day and age no less...

...maybe a scummy dirt sheet... but not vince.. i believe he has more class than that.. i want too believe that anyway

... despite some of the shit his pulled in the past...

you don't get too his age and not know anyone effected by cancer it's just not possible, 

let alone how many people he knows via his job...it's statically impossible IMO


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I really hope Reigns pulls through with this and wish him well. Shame the guy has to deal with this life threatening matter.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow.

I'm one of Roman's biggest haters but I would never wish that upon him. I hope he makes a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> Devastating. Please everyone here be respectful.


Definitely. Nothing but good will toward Roman with this. Hope he beats this.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not a work. Meltzer confirmed it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This is awful. Regardless of what anyone thought of him as a performer or whatever, this is just horrible. I wish him well in his recovery. 

Godspeed, Leati Joseph Anoaʻi.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So Roman first had leukemia when he was 22? That really sucks. Then for it to come back and this early in his life. I really do hope that he beats it for good. All the best to him and his family.

Cancer sucks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Devastating. I wish him the best.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Get well Roman, hope the man comes through this


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolutely awful.

I liked Reigns in the original Shield and even early on when everyone began turning against him. I too turned on him in the end due to his abysmal booking/presentation but that is only about Roman Reigns the wrestler and the performer. To know the man playing that character, Leati Joseph Anoaʻi, is suffering from something so horrific has shaken me and left me feeling sad an uncomfortable.

Forget wrestling, forget gimmicks and booking, I genuinely hope he makes a quick and full recovery.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That's horrible. Wish him all the best.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

weed money said:


> 100% agreed
> 
> if this turned out too be a work, it would be the worst thing wwe have ever done, which is saying a lot,
> 
> ...


It came to my mind for a second, but I came here real quick lol. WWE can't be THAT dumb to do a stunt like this especially working with Make A Wish and targeting kids with cancer.

That would just be cold hearted and would garner boycotts. It would absolutely ruin Roman Reigns to another level.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been a Roman Reigns hater since 2015 and despised the character. But that is just that, a wrestling character. I wish Joe the man a full and speedy recovery.

Not to sound sick, but when he does return, he will be massively over with the crowd.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Obviously, this is unfortunate. I sincerely wish Joe the best and hope he he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> What makes me happy to be a wrestling fan is to see the members on this forum (and other places I'm sure) come together and wish the best for someone who many of them hated. There were Roman female fans who were legit crying and Roman haters who were shocked and very sadden for what can be a life ending cancer. That emotional unity is very satisfying to watch and it shows that through all of our differences, we can come together for common good and support another person's personal health struggle.


I kind of feel guilty about the whole thing. It sounds stupid to say but I booed the guy at every live event I went to. I mean I know it's a show and everything but I still feel bad about it.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> They literally run campaigns against cancer. Their poster guy had cancer. How?


He might have wanted to put it behind him. Not everyone wants that kind of thing highlighted.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Not a work. Meltzer confirmed it.



_Of course_ it wasn't a work. The WWE would crumble into pieces if they did this.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Man, that's so sad :mj2

Hope Reigns beats leukemia's ass again.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Not a work. Meltzer confirmed it.


Anyone that thought it was a work was a jackass but then again nothing surprises me from this place. I hope he beats this and returns ASAP!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

This weekend has been the longest and most painful one I've probably ever had in my life. My mother went unconscious around 3 pm Saturday and has been in a coma ever since, doctors have told us they believe the cause was a sudden cardiac arrest (SCA) and that they'll attempt to wake her up tomorrow to see if there's still hope whether she can survive or not. Later that day, my oldest sister and her husband got into a pretty bad car accident when a van hit them from behind and completely shattered the back of their car and trunk, although luckily their kids weren't in the vehicle and they got away without any severe injuries.

And now this. When I got back into wrestling at Mania 32, I didn't understand the fan backlash towards Reigns. Over time, I saw why people didn't like him and I kinda followed along with it for a while, especially after he beat my favorite wrestler the following year at Mania 33. But seeing him regularly put up one of the best TV matches each week for months after that won me over, even if I still wasn't a big fan of his character and presentation. I was still a fan of Reigns though and still am to this day, but these news are hard to take. From being the FOTC to fighting for his life just like that. Just like my mom is right now. Don't take life for granted guys, enjoy everyone's presence while you can because in the blink of an eye, it can all change so suddenly.

Get well and come back stronger, Roman. Kick leukemia's ass one more time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck to him and his recovery.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

I never knew Roman had cancer before, am I living under a rock or are others just as surprised as me?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

This is so sad! I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So what you’re telling me is Raw is watchable again?

Fight hard, Mr Reigns!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, that's kind of a shocking news to read .

Poor Reigns. Plus, imagine how much his wife and kids are suffering right now as well.

Get well soon, Roman.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

If its true then I hope he beats it and returns to full strength


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow that's terrible. 

My best wishes go to Roman and his family and friends during this time.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Wishing he beats it again. Heartbreaking to see that promo.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Watching him talk about it was pretty rough, but then seeing Seth react to it got to me, hopefully he beats this again.


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

Just when leukemia thinks it has the upper hand, The Big Dog is gonna kick out at two, smack him with a superman punch and spear his ass back into remission. You got this, Roman.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

My best wishes to him, not a fan of him but nobody deserves to deal with this stuff, hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm in his corner for this fight. Good luck to this man.

A little bit of good news - leukemia diagnoses in Roman's age range only account for 2% of overall deaths from Leukemia. Younger people have much greater odds of survival and Roman will have every financial and social advantage to superman punch this shit in the face.

Good Luck Roman


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only just seen, I think that's the most shocking and saddening announcement I've ever witnessed as a Wrestling fan.

Respect and wishes go his way, hope he beats it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just read about this on twitter like 10 mins ago.

I hope he can recover from this and come back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Terrible news. Hope he recovers fully. I picked a bad night to skip RAW.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would never wish cancer on anyone.

I'm hoping for him to have the best of care and health in the future.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Good luck and get well soon, Roman! I didn't know he had cancer before. Hard to imagine when he's so young and healthy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I know how it is like to have family die from cancer. It is no joke or anything to take lightly. I hope Roman Reigns spears Leukaemia and recover from it. My prayers goes out to the Joe family and friends. :mj2 *_


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Roman Reigns is not my favorite wrestler, that's for sure.

However, Joseph Anoaʻ doesn't deserve this.
I haven't seen the speech yet, but this is terrible news to hear.
I wish him well and I hope he beats this.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Damn man. I wanted the dude's push to stop but not like this. Cancer fucking sucks. Get well soon Rome.


----------



## Trixdee (Nov 11, 2017)

Well I feel like my heart just got ripped out and thrown across the room. I love him and this is devastating.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

"The five-year overall survival rate for AML is 26 percent. This means that of the thousands of people living with AML, an estimated 26 percent are still living five years after their diagnosis. For lower risk AML groups, the five-year-survival-rate is 65 percent."

Source: https://www.healthline.com/health/acute-myeloid-leukemia-survival-rates-outlook#survival-rates


Damn that's horrible! All the best to Roman. There is still lots hope!


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> "The five-year overall survival rate for AML is 26 percent. This means that of the thousands of people living with AML, an estimated 26 percent are still living five years after their diagnosis. For lower risk AML groups, the five-year-survival-rate is 65 percent."
> 
> Source: https://www.healthline.com/health/acute-myeloid-leukemia-survival-rates-outlook#survival-rates
> 
> ...


It's best not to take statistics like that at face value. Every cancer case is unique. Roman could die tomorrow or live to be 120 years old. He's obviously in great shape and takes care of himself physically so if anybody is equipped to win this fight, it's him.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Man, this is awful to hear.

I wish him a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, fuck me.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Bliss World Order said:


> It's best not to take statistics like that at face value. Every cancer case is unique. Roman could die tomorrow or live to be 120 years old. He's obviously in great shape and takes care of himself physically so if anybody is equipped to win this fight, it's him.


Yeah and we won't even know about the case that much. Maybe best to just enjoy life, every moment and forget statistics.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

God bless him, hope he has a speedy recovery and is back in the ring in no time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Really sad news, hope he pulls through.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

As a cancer survivor myself, I'm gutted. This is absolutely not the way I wanted him to lose the title, and something I don't wish upon anyone on this Earth.

I hope the best for him, and my prayers are definitely for him and his family. Such a shame.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I literally cried for the first 45 minutes of Raw, then I cried again when they recapped it and showed it again. Seth & Dean's appearance at the end did it for me  There's something about seeing grown men break down like that 

I hope Roman can beat this and come back stronger <3 I had literally no clue he even had cancer before this, it was shocking to find that out. Not what I was expecting Raw to begin with. You can get through this Roman, kick cancer's ass!!

It's so absolutely shitty that it's returned when he was in the prime of his career and not long after he won the Universal title as well.

I am gonna miss him so, so, SO much. One of my favourites


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Whatever you think of his wrestling character, you never know what people deal with behind the scenes. Gotta remember that these are still regular people at the end of the day. Wish him well and a full recovery. He's gonna get a huge pop when he returns.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

I feel crappy for all the times I wished he would go away. I never wished this though. Spear the f*** out of that leukemia and come back soon


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

It sucks i hope the man stay safe for his childrens and family , does anybody knew how long the treatment for lekeumia takes ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow.

I didn't think I'd be posting in the wrestling section again for any reason tonight, but this isn't about wrestling. As much of a vocal critic as I've been of Reigns, I would've never wanted something like cancer to take him out. This is a terrible situation and I wish him the best.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Can’t stand him but I don’t wish that on him. #thankfist


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just saw the segment. I was good until I saw Seth bawling, then I lost it.

Damn, just damn.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

No idiot better make a comment here saying its a storyline or an impending heel turn. This was tragic and sad. God Bless you Roman. Keep fighting the good fight and BEAT CANCER!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

How am I supposed to watch this shit without the Big Dog?


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good grief, this caught me completely, utterly off-guard. Horrible news. Get well Roman, and dammit get well SOON. Praying for you tonight.

Has anything ever happened like this before?? A main guy, one of the faces of the company, taken out possibly for good for health issues? Austin doesn’t count since he was an on-screen performer for years after his early retirement. 

The closest I can think of is Magnum T.A. in 1986.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh my god. Thoughts and Prayers to Roman and his family during this battle. Can't believe this. Cancer F'n Sucks !!!


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Get well soon, Joe Anoa'i! Whatever happens from this point on, all that matters is that he is cured and hopefully there is no permanent damage to his body.

This the biggest shock I've ever experienced since I started watching wrestling over 17 years ago.

I'm not sure if more people are getting this illness, but it appears that so many are. One of my best friends lost his mother about a year ago and she had it twice. The first time was before he was born and she lost one of her eyes because of it. She came down with the illness again about 26 years later. It's devastating how many people get it, this has to do with the life we lead and the environment. Something must be done.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> _Of course_ it wasn't a work. The WWE would crumble into pieces if they did this.


Just that idea Meltzer has to put out a statement like that says a lot. People don't trust WWE.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

My biggest fear right now is coming to this forum one day and seeing the topic, ‘Roman Regins AKA Joe Anoa’i has passed away.’

I sincerely, SINCERELY hope we don’t see that in the coming months...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's incredibly awful to hear, I hope he has a quick recovery, takes the time to totally get his health straight before getting back into things. The one thing I've always said is some people in the business need to pay FAR more attention to quality of life post career, it's more important than the crowds. I know it's easy to say, but it needs to be something far more appreciated.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

How sad and shocking. But im optimistic he will pull through. Hes young and healthy and very wealthy so hell have the resources to get the best care and treatment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's face in that shot of the fist bump, damn  I can't believe The Shield has come to an end again in such a heartbreaking way, it shouldn't have ended this way


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

No matter if the wrestler is hated or cheered by fans, nobody deserves this. I wouldnt wish cancer on my worst enemy, hopefully he beats this. Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## JML83 (Jul 24, 2018)

WOW...this news has really hit me for 6...Damn...Keeping him and everyone close to him in my thoughts...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

promoter2003 said:


> Just that idea Meltzer has to put out a statement like that says a lot. People don't trust WWE.



It's so extremely unlikely that the WWE would even consider doing something like this.



Forget ethics, just imagine the backlash they'd be getting for making a farce of a very serious issue. Nevermind the fact that they're already in hot water with the Saudi Arabia stuff and don't need more bad press.



Also, I couldn't imagine the talent actually agreeing to it. Seth certainly wouldn't be crying like that.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Man what a ride. He has leukemia? What a fucking sad thing to see.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

This is such a bummer... Hoping he beats this again and come back. Its fun to boo him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Sucks for the guy. I hope he beats it and comes back. 

This changes the entire landscape of the company. Wow. And if Reigns comes back, he'll probably actually be a babyface.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DoucheyLifter said:


> No idiot better make a comment here saying its a storyline or an impending heel turn. This was tragic and sad. God Bless you Roman. Keep fighting the good fight and BEAT CANCER!


too late lol dont look in the raw thread


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

WWE should cover his medical costs as they are so closely tied to a cancer charity.


But as it's WWE, you just don't know.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm sure Roman will be fine. He's battled it for 11 years. He'll beat this thing again. Sending him all my love and prayers!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Say what you like about Reigns the character and I've said a lot, Joe Anoaʻi has always came off like a stand up dude and to do what he did tonight and tell the world of his battle was inspirational.

He has had so many setbacks in his life, which would have broken many, he hasn't backed down and faced them head on. It didn't stop him, he kept his history with cancer private when it could have easily been used it. Mad respect to him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


> WWE should cover his medical costs as they are so closely tied to a cancer charity.
> 
> 
> But as it's WWE, you just don't know.



He'll be alright in this regard. He's covered, and he'd have the money for it even if he wasn't.



I'm just praying that they catch it early. Cancers coming back tend to be more aggressive. 



Thankfully, leukemia is much more curable than something like pancreas cancer. So he has odds in his favor.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

FITZ said:


> I kind of feel guilty about the whole thing. It sounds stupid to say but I booed the guy at every live event I went to. I mean I know it's a show and everything but I still feel bad about it.


No. You shouldn't feel bad for booing him as a character. You weren't booing him as a man.

UNLIKE SOME ASSHOLES TONIGHT! :fuck


----------



## Uncle P (Jul 22, 2018)

In the AE, this would be a work. Nowadays, WWE doesn't have the balls to make this a work.

Cynical old me, however, says Vince will use this to somehow get Roman over and justify his many pushes, even with the guy leaving.

I've been burned by you one too many times, McMahon.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Uncle P said:


> In the AE, this would be a work.



Come on man.



In NO moment in time would the WWE do something _this_ stupid and morally corrupt. You have to understand how serious the backlash would be, even in the 90s.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Come on man. In NO moment in time would the WWE do something _this_ stupid and morally corrupt. You have to understand how serious the backlash would be, even in the 90s.


Meh WWE is still scum. Remember "philanthropy is the future of marketing" 

Also i didn't really take well to them also mentioning make a wish for one person and not everyone.

Also the SGK stuff


----------



## Uncle P (Jul 22, 2018)

Stop smoking everything, weed, cigs...doesn't matter. Any kind of foreign particulate matter introduced into the body promotes cell mutation.﻿


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

My prayers and thoughts go to his family. Since he wrestled, I think Roman handled things with class. I think he will beat cancer and wrestle again. The important thing is to enjoy life because tomorrow is never promised.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Uncle P said:


> In the AE, this would be a work. Nowadays, WWE doesn't have the balls to make this a work.
> 
> Cynical old me, however, says Vince will use this to somehow get Roman over and justify his many pushes, even with the guy leaving.
> 
> I've been burned by you one too many times, McMahon.


Id say that's fucked up of you, but then I remember what they did to Eddie....

Still, I think it's too soon for that kinda talk, tbh.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> Meh WWE is still scum. Remember "philanthropy is the future of marketing"
> 
> Also i didn't really take well to them also mentioning make a wish for one person and not everyone



It's not even about them being decent or not. There's no benefits to faking cancer, and there's EVERYTHING to lose. The mainstream news would be all over that like piranhas on filet mignon. Also, they have good / conscious people on staff and on the roster that wouldn't want to go along with it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

fpalm FFS.

I was just browsing Twitter when I saw that they took Reigns out of the match at Crown Jewel. This is the worst possible reason why. 

I've been a certified Roman Reigns hater, but this sucks so much.




FITZ said:


> The fact that he was in remission and it came back is really scaring. Like coin toss if they can get it back into remission.
> 
> My dad was a cancer survivor. He was in remission. It came back 2 years later and he didn't make it to a third year.


This is what my wife said. It's tougher when it comes back.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking horrible shit. I'm shaken because it's been long term and I feel like stubborn cancer tends to win. I'll be plainly honest, I'm scared he is going to die.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The only positive to come out of this is that all cancer charities might be promoted by the WWE and other organizations instead of just breast cancer. In Australia this year an estimated 27,500 men died of cancer whereas 21,000 women have died. Men also have over 10,000 more newly diagnosed cases. Not saying it's a competition, but I'd like all cancers to receive similar campaigns.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

PrinceofPush said:


> My biggest fear right now is coming to this forum one day and seeing the topic, ‘Roman Regins AKA Joe Anoa’i has passed away.’
> 
> I sincerely, SINCERELY hope we don’t see that in the coming months...


Let's not put that into the universe :/


Wow... I'm just still in shock. I just watched of Roman's speech and Youtube and it just doesn't seem real.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw the speech earlier and you can only hope for the best for him after that. You could tell he always had respect for the business, but after that revelation it shows he has a passion for the business, his family and his health. It's one of wrestling and sports-entertainment's darkest moments because everyone knows that is too young to have cancer even if some knew he had it several years ago.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This brought tears to my eyes. Get well soon Roman.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Not a Roman fan but as a person I hope he beats this and his family gets to keep someone they love.

I don't know why people would this this is a work, if WWE did this as a work they'd have the wrath of nearly everyone upon them.




Cult03 said:


> The only positive to come out of this is that all cancer charities might be promoted by the WWE and other organizations instead of just breast cancer. In Australia this year an estimated 27,500 men died of cancer whereas 21,000 women have died. Men also have over 10,000 more newly diagnosed cases. Not saying it's a competition, but I'd like all cancers to receive similar campaigns.


This would be nice, most other cancers get ignored for Breast Cancer. It would be nice if people got exposed to the fact there are many Cancers out there killing so many people and yet the research and funding for them is so small.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I hate him as a wrestler, but never as a person. So I hope he can beat the cancer.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Hopefully he beats it again.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Love him or hate him, he's still a huge part of the Wrestling Community. We always close ranks when something tragic like this happens.

Get well soon Roman.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I can’t help but ponder if it’s a work to get Roman some sympathy. WWE have sacrificed everything and everyone else to try and get Roman over. This could just be more of that.

But if it’s legit, then it sucks for Roman but it’s funny for WWE. For years now they’ve ruined everyone else and made everything revolve around Roman, a guy they’ve now lost for the foreseeable future. Now they have to deal with the fact they’ve turned the rest of the roster into jokes.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I can’t help but ponder if it’s a work to get Roman some sympathy. WWE have sacrificed everything and everyone else to try and get Roman over. This could just be more of that.
> 
> But if it’s legit, then it sucks for Roman but it’s funny for WWE. For years now they’ve ruined everyone else and made everything revolve around Roman, a guy they’ve now lost for the foreseeable future. Now they have to deal with the fact they’ve turned the rest of the roster into jokes.


There's no way WWE would fake Roman having cancer.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I can’t help but ponder if it’s a work to get Roman some sympathy. WWE have sacrificed everything and everyone else to try and get Roman over. This could just be more of that.
> 
> But if it’s legit, then it sucks for Roman but it’s funny for WWE. For years now they’ve ruined everyone else and made everything revolve around Roman, a guy they’ve now lost for the foreseeable future. Now they have to deal with the fact they’ve turned the rest of the roster into jokes.


IF this was a work, you can bet wwe would be getting heat from so many companies and people. Also come on man you really think the roster, cares about that after hearing on of their friend/coworkers has cancer. Youd have yo be a messed up person.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Empress said:


>


That hurt to watch everybody saying goodbye.


----------



## thomasknowles (Dec 25, 2005)

Hope he gets better even if he does not return his family more important and his health.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That hurt to watch everybody saying goodbye.


Tell me about it.

Hope they get the chance to welcome him back with smiles and open arms in the future.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


>



Thank you for posting this.



That was a touching thing to see, even if the situation is gutwrenching. I'd be lying if I said that I didn't get tear-eyed watching the video.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Get well, Roman. Condolences go out to him and his family.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I can’t help but ponder if it’s a work to get Roman some sympathy. WWE have sacrificed everything and everyone else to try and get Roman over. This could just be more of that.
> 
> But if it’s legit, then it sucks for Roman but it’s funny for WWE. For years now they’ve ruined everyone else and made everything revolve around Roman, a guy they’ve now lost for the foreseeable future. Now they have to deal with the fact they’ve turned the rest of the roster into jokes.


It's not Roman's fault 99% of the roster are geeks with no charisma or star power.


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

weed money said:


> wait ? this is real !? :surprise:
> 
> also (and i'm aware of how dumb this is) but i'm saying it anyway
> 
> ...


great post. 

by the way, don't think you are dumb. I have to admit after the initial shock the same thought crossed my mind (leukemia only affecting kids) but I guess like any horrible disease it can affect anyone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054574563504349185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054537980453498886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054531114126082048


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

I saw this on Twitter and couldn’t believe it, complete shock and totally unexpected...then I watched his speech and cried my eyes out, especially seeing Seth and Dean so emotional
Love him or hate him, he certainly doesn’t deserve this...I hope and pray he manages to Kick cancers ass again and my thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I can't even begin to describe how sad and shocked I am at this news. My heart goes out him and I hope to God he beats the fuck out of this disease.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope he recovers quick and has no recurrence. Haven't been a fan of his booking, but he always seemed like a good guy. 

Man the Anoaʻi/Fatu family has had it rough.

Yoko dies at 34, Rosey dies at 47. Umaga dies at 36. Gary Albright dies at 36. Rikishi was dead on the table for three minutes after a drive by shooting. Sam Fatu's wife's heart stopped when she was giving birth to twins, but revived and eventually recovered. 

I mean damn.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

How ironic that the Cancer of WWE had cancer all along. I won't lie I cried when Rollins came out crying, I feel for the human being behind Roman Reigns, even if I hated the character itself.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My friend's mom beat cancer once but then it came back some years later and she was dead within a few months.

This shit is serious! Hopefully Roman goes over cancer a second time!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*A few stars and woman wrestlers were giving Reigns hugs plus convos. :mj2*_


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> *How ironic that the Cancer of WWE had cancer all along.* I won't lie I cried when Rollins came out crying, I feel for the human being behind Roman Reigns, even if I hated the character itself.


Smh- poor taste. :no:

The pop when/if Roman returns will be amazing. I hope he spears cancer in to oblivion. Not a fan of him myself but this is bigger than a wrestling persona.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

I was praying that this is a work the moment I heard , but it's clearly real
hope he gets well, regardless of his booking he doesn't deserve this


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

HiddenViolence said:


> Smh- poor taste. :no:
> 
> The pop when/if Roman returns will be amazing. I hope he spears cancer in to oblivion. Not a fan of him myself but this is bigger than a wrestling persona.


Eh, I wasn't personally saying he is cancer, more a reference to what this community has called him. Probably should've clarfiied. I did like him initially before they crammed him down our throats, that RR ending with Reigns and Batista was awesome, easily a highlight of his career, he was so over that night.

I don't blame Reigns for being "hated", but the WWE for pushing him too hard.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Besides that I never had any problem with his character because I enjoy shows beyond who is ''face of the company'' I'm really sad with this news, Roman is someone I watch every week and from that POV is someone close to me suffering that horrible disease...
I hope he can heal and return to Raw ASAP, there was enough wrestling tragedies and this young man deserves to break that negative line.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Absolutely terrible news. I wish him a speedy recovery and hope he can get back to good health. Tough times for him and his family but they need to be strong. Thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm still shocked. I've been waiting for the day Roman dropped the belt. But as soon as I saw the news I felt sick. Regardless of what you thought of his character or his booking,Joe busted his ass every week and improved leaps and bounds and gave 110% in being the top guy in the industry, and even if you hated him,nobody deserves to have to go out this way. He's beaten cancer once,so I pray he beats it again and comes back better than ever. 

#ThankYouRoman 
#PrayForRoman


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I've never had a problem with Roman as a person. Merely his character/booking. And as someone who's lost loved ones to Cancer myself, I have all the sympathy in the world for him. And I really hope that he beats it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Eh, I wasn't personally saying he is cancer, more a reference to what this community has called him. Probably should've clarfiied. I did like him initially before they crammed him down our throats, that RR ending with Reigns and Batista was awesome, easily a highlight of his career, he was so over that night.
> 
> I don't blame Reigns for being "hated", but the WWE for pushing him too hard.


You're missing the point. This not about Roman Reigns the wrestler, but the man. One with family and children. At this point any positive or negative opinions about his WWE career are moot. Like you, I am not a fan of his relentless push. But it really is irrelevant.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, I never liked him as a wrestler, but this is terrible news. I really wish him the best and send all my best wishes so he can recover from his disease and come back and entertain his fans and everyone who loves him, and more important, for his family, his wife and daughter. Get well, Roman, you can do it, man.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg! I feel so awful! Holy shit! I regret ever booing him. If he comes back from this, I will be his fan for life


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is shocking. I hope he can come back from this. Hating on his wrestling character or what the management is doing with him is one thing, but this is something completely different.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If he beats it again, how could anyone boo him again?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Some things are more important than the wrestling business.

I do believe in God, and have faith in the miracle of prayers. I prayed for him today.

I prayed that Leati Anoaʻi recovers from this illness.
I prayed that the good Lord gives strength to his entire family especially his wife and kids. 
I prayed that his mistakes, sins and errors in life are forgiven along with those of his family's. 
I had the misfortune of watching one of my parents die at a young age, this devastated me and my entire family; I prayed that his family is spared of this tragedy as no family deserves to see a loved one die. 
I prayed that this illness does not befall him, and even though I do not have the right to make this call, it is not his time to go. Please spare him, and let him live his life with honor, dignity, happiness and in good health with his family.
I prayed that he's not taken from us like so many others have been.
I prayed that he recovers, goes home to his family and friends healthy and happy, and returns to do what he wants to do in life. 
Lastly, I prayed that God protects him from further harm, and blesses him.

I respectfully ask everyone to please take some time and pray for him and his family too.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

I hate Roman Reigns. I have never hated Joe though. Good luck, man


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Heartbreaking to hear about this. I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish Big Dog the best of luck in his fight.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

You've got this Joe. I've never cheered for you. But now I can't think of a bigger baby face! Make your family proud Big Dog! You can do this!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Roman will be cheered forever now!*

Especially if he beats it and comes back. I’ll never give the guy shit again, will you?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Roman will be cheered forever now!*

:eyeroll


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wish him well, but I do find it fascinating how people get so heavily personally impacted when celebrities face tragedy, as if they know them personally. It creates a bond that you simply don't have with the many other people who are diagnosed daily. Power of celebrity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman will be cheered forever now!*

Who cares about if he is cheered or not? This is about his life. Good Lord. fpalm


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the Roman Reigns character or how the WWE has handled him, so it would be hypocritical to change that now. But as many have pointed out, the character is different than the man, the person. And I certainly would not even wish an injury on him, let alone leukemia. I wish nothing but the best for him and his family, and I have faith he will beat this and be back. Believe that.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

When he beats this, it'll be hard to picture him not being the biggest baby face in the company. Everyone knows somebody with cancer. You can relate to it.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Poor guy, a lot of my relatives have died from leukaemia so I know how awful it is. I hope he beats it once and for all. My prayers are with him and his family <3


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RubberbandGoat said:


> If he beats it again, how could anyone boo him again?



Who cares.



This is about a man's life. The most meaningless thing right now are crowd reactions.



Wrestling fans aren't heartless psychopaths (although some likely are), they can sympathise with the man behind the performer. Sometimes it takes a reality call to make people realize that there's more to someone than how they're booked on television. People relate to struggle, and Reigns is going through a major struggle right now while handling it like an absolute pro. Of course he'll get a much greater amount of support, and that's exactly how it should be.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Wrestling has fucked me up so bad because I have no idea if this is real or not? Evidence would suggest it is real but at the same time we've seen them hot potato the title on and off Reigns in various schemes over the last five or so years to get him over and what better way than him coming out, breaking kayfabe to suggest he is talking from the heart and telling everyone he has cancer, how do you boo that? if this is real, why would they tell him to go out and cut a promo about it?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

We can boo him, but we can separate the character from the person. No one wants to see that happen to anybody.

*#PrayForRoman*

- Vic


----------



## harryn (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay Roman needs our prayers now... Roman you did it once you know how to do it. 
Kick this into remission


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> My biggest fear right now is coming to this forum one day and seeing the topic, ‘Roman Regins AKA Joe Anoa’i has passed away.’
> 
> I sincerely, SINCERELY hope we don’t see that in the coming months...


Agreed. I don't know what it is about this year, but even more people seem to be dying of cancer. There have been quite a few, including my mother-in-law, who lost her 4-year battle last month. She'd go into remission, only for it to come right back.

Prayers up for Joe. ? You got this, mate.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah I’m saying if he comes back he will be a superhero to everyone. Calm down


----------



## LARIATOOO (May 1, 2017)

Like Cena, I liked everything about him except for his role in wrestling. Guy seemed super down to earth and I hope he recovers fast. It's very sad to see someone not following their dreams because of disease.



Pizzamorg said:


> Wrestling has fucked me up so bad because I have no idea if this is real or not? Evidence would suggest it is real but at the same time we've seen them hot potato the title on and off Reigns in various schemes over the last five or so years to get him over and what better way than him coming out, breaking kayfabe to suggest he is talking from the heart and telling everyone he has cancer, how do you boo that? if this is real, why would they tell him to go out and cut a promo about it?


I think by now they must have learned from blowing up Vince Mcmahon in a limousine faking deaths and why he cut a promo is simply because well, he has fucking cancer and needs to leave maybe forever in the worst case.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H, Shawn, Heyman, Braun, and some of the women greeting Reigns after his promo backstage:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054577886022135813


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking he’ll 

Hope it all goes well for a Reigns. Awful stuff


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:sad:

Awful news for him, really hope he beats it for a second time. Feels like there's a lot of genuine emotion from the locker room for him as well judging by the backstage videos they posted and all the tweets they're sending. The bit on the ramp where he's with Seth and Dean was quite emotional


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Whatever you think of the character he portrays this is a guy who has gone into a ring every night given his all to entertain us. That’s why I respect anyone who steps into a ring

Thoughts with him and his family as he faces this battle. He’s a fighter and I really hope he beats this


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

My heart breaks for him.

He’s got this battle though, get well soon Roman.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This makes me appreciate his Wrestlemania 31 performance so much more. He was so emotional that day (from backstage videos on WWE 24). Now that we know what we know it's easy to understand how hard that day must've been. That had to be a tough time for him. He worked his tail off to beat this horrible illness, yet there was so much heat on him for the spot that he earned going into WM 31. And he was gracious enough to step aside for Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m not a fan of him in the ring, but I’m rooting for you on this one big dawg


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

It fucking sucks that the dude has to go through this, again. Good luck, Roman.

On the other hand, I'm glad he'll finally be out of the spotlight. Didn't want it like this, though.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Pizzamorg said:


> Wrestling has fucked me up so bad because I have no idea if this is real or not? Evidence would suggest it is real but at the same time we've seen them hot potato the title on and off Reigns in various schemes over the last five or so years to get him over and what better way than him coming out, breaking kayfabe to suggest he is talking from the heart and telling everyone he has cancer, how do you boo that? if this is real, why would they tell him to go out and cut a promo about it?


Of course there will be people thinking something may be up, but more fairweather fans. I think that's the beauty of wrestling how it can go between reality and fiction at a snap of a finger.

That is what happened tonight. If it is indeed a work(it's not and even if it is that reminds me of the days of heavy kayfabe and the old magic *although the circumstance nvm*

It happens. I'm glad he didn't get booed on a night like this telling the world he has this disease. IMO he showed he has respect for the fans and he could have just disappeared. However, that may be the reason why he did come out on tv to let fans know the real deal.

Can't fault WWE or him for putting this on tv at all.


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

I didn't like Roman the character, but I can never wish cancer on someone even if I am not a fan of theirs. I hope that Joe kicks leukemia's ass and makes a full recovery and makes a return healthy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This makes me appreciate his Wrestlemania 31 performance so much more. He was so emotional that day (from backstage videos on WWE 24). Now that we know what we know it's easy to understand how hard that day must've been. That had to be a tough time for him. He worked his tail off to beat this horrible illness, yet there was so much heat on him for the spot that he earned going into WM 31. And he was gracious enough to step aside for Seth Rollins.



Yeah, there's a reason why people take psychological therapy during remissions. It's a tough thing to live with when you know that the cancer can show back up at any minute. I can tell you from experience that it really fucking sucks and can make you sink into a very deep state of depression.



The Roman Reigns story is commendable, especially in hindsight.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I am at a lost of words. I hate Cancer, but know Roman will beat this again.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Fucking hell. All the best to Joe and his family


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think the real sad thing about this is, despite everything that WWE did in their power to make Roman Reigns the face of the company and a true fan favorite, it took a big dose of an unfortunate reality to make it happen. If he were to return, he would finally be the babyface the company has always wanted.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> It fucking sucks that the dude has to go through this, again. Good luck, Roman.
> 
> *On the other hand, I'm glad he'll finally be out of the spotlight. Didn't want it like this, though.*


I agree with this too. As a Roman fan I understood the frustrations that fans had with his push. 

Meltzer reported that WWE hadn't decided on a WM 35 main event. Now it's even more up in the air. Now is the time for someone in WWE to take Roman's spot. This will make guys hungrier than ever. We saw tonight that WWE is going to turn Elias face. He has a huge opportunity to move up the pay scale.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow what will be the WM main event now


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you Roman for everything. This has me devastated.  My uncle beat cancer once and then it came back and he sadly passed early this year. Prayers for Joe.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wow what will be the WM main event now


Yeah, this is the absolute most appropriate place to discuss this.... fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just hope this thread is evidence for his fans that us haters don't necessarily hate the man himself (especially now that we know what he's going through atm), and that it's basically just directed to his kayfabe character in WWE.

I think that he's going to get a pop if/when he returns. I'm actually expecting it too. I didn't think that would be possible 24 hours ago :wow


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

DammitC said:


> I think that he's going to get a pop if/when he returns. I'm actually expecting it too. I didn't think that would be possible 24 hours ago


Yeah, it's going to be practically impossible to boo him now.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's a good thing I never disliked the guy that much wish him the best.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh man

Fingers crossed he can pull through


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

I am in shock for the guy even though I can't stand the character, one of many reasons why I have hated Roman Reigns is how Vince booked him to be the hero when the fans wanted him to turn heel. I'm not saying that I hate Joe Anoa'i the person, The Roman Reigns persona had no charisma when he was pushed to the moon for the past few years. I'm at a loss for words here that I don't even know how Bruce Blitz would react about Joe Anoa'i's situation.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Kinda puts things in perspective in life.

Image all the people that trashed Roman and said despicable things about him over the years feel real good about themselves right about now. What a shame.

Get well Roman. Thank you for your years of entertainment and hard work. Hope to see you in the future again.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I’m surprised that it and the announcement didn’t ‘leak’ before the show.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Zappers said:


> Kinda puts things in perspective in life.
> 
> Image all the people that trashed Roman and said despicable things about him over the years feel real good about themselves right about now. What a shame.
> 
> Get well Roman. Thank you for your years of entertainment and hard work. Hope to see you in the future again.


Most of us are capable of distinguishing the difference between the character and the actor.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Mister Abigail said:


> Most of us are capable of distinguishing the difference between the character and the actor.


You would think, right? Then I saw someone saying they would like to throw hot grease in a particular female talent's face. Or people wishing certain male wrestlers get an injury to keep them off of TV. That made me pause and wonder.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't watch RAW so I just expected a standard run of the mill show

I heard he was injured then I heard he was backstage so thought ok whatever

But I've just woke up to check the results & come across this & I'm absolutely stunned..

Even as a huge fan I never knew he was in remission & it came back. I don't think anyone did but that's crazy as hell & now it's back. I'm stunned.

I've lost family members to cancer & even have a family member going through it right now & I fucking hate cancer. It's just horrible that people have to go through it. Absolutely disgusting.

Cannot believe it at all, he'll be in my thoughts all the time & I really fucking hope he fights this & gets better

Get well soon Big Dog, we'll be waiting, fans, detractors, doesn't matter..we all want you to recover from this

Wow, unbelievable..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has made the mainstream news where I live, I just saw an article about it on a couple of the websites. Of course you got the usual twats saying it's fake in the FB comment section blah blah blah.


----------



## Slyfox (Jul 24, 2018)

Absolutely shocked by this tragic news.
Whether you loved him or loathed him i think no one wished it had to end like this.
My best wishes for the man hope he recovers through this


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I actually like the guy when he is not in a WWE environment. Hope he makes a full recovery and never has to worry about it again. I have more admiration for the way he carried himself tonight. You are a true champion Roman!


More money should be going towards curing cancer rather than plenty of other vain ass stuff.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Still in shock after waking up to see this. My mate who is a massive Roman fan is in total shock as well. That speech brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Absolutely devastating news. I don't even know if I can process my thoughts accurately right now, he seems like such a fixture and constant presence that not having him around and due to something so life threatening is like you're imagining this. 

I really hope he beats this, as much as people would tear into him he was one of the few guys that had the look and became a really great worker over the years. Most of all, my heart goes out to his family. May he have many, many years to be around for his children.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Zappers said:


> You would think, right? Then I saw someone saying they would like to throw hot grease in a particular female talent's face. Or people wishing certain male wrestlers get an injury to keep them off of TV. That made me pause and wonder.


MOST of us. There’s always the edge lord shit bags.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Awww shit. I can’t imagine how the guy is feeling right now, I just hope he has some good friends and family to help him get through. Hopefully this’ll just be another hurdle for him to overcome, and we’ll be back to pissing and moaning about him soon.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

That's terrible news, forget the wrestling stuff; this is real life. As a person who's lost a lot of family to cancer I truly hope Joe can beat this vile disease again and go on to live a long happy life with his family.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That's beyond horrible news. Whatever you think of Reigns' on screen persona, he's a human being and this is truly terrible. I hope he can recover and I know he's got a fully loving and supportive family behind him. I can't imagine what he's now going through but wrestling is quickly forgotten with news like this.

Thoughts are with him for sure.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Absolutely staggering. As we all know, cancer doesn't discriminate.

But if anyone can beat it, Roman Reigns can. The dude's a fighter. 

All the best, Roman.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow this took me off guard. Nearly crying in my office at 9am in the morning. What the freaking fuck. No one deserves such shitty desease. 
I am really not the biggest fan of his wrestling personality, but no one, really no one deserves this shit. 

Having friends who had cancer and also had the cancer coming back and still being alive and happy makes me hope he pulls through. I will boo his character when he comes back, but I will be freaking happy, when he is back, because this means he beat the fucking cancer again.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This saddens me, a lot.

I'm a big fan of the guy and shown what an awesome person he truly is. It's one of the few things I get hold on to wrestling, nowadays.

Him having cancer is very devastating and hoping he gets a speedy and quick recovery. Nobody really deserves this and this goes beyond wrestling.

It's so heartbreaking and hope, he'd return stronger than ever. All the best, Big Dog... be brave and we're awaiting for your return. God bless you and get well soon.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The survival rate of Leukemia is very high, especially for people in good shape like Roman is. I doubt he'll be out a long time. There are far worse cancers you can get. 

I saw people on twitter saying "roman has cancer"...I was like, man that sounds serious. Pancreatic cancer? Colon Cancer? Stomach Cancer? Prostate Cancer? Cancers that have high mortality rates...

Then I saw leukemia and am like meh. He'll be fine


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have never liked him and rarely have been entertained by him. That doesn't mean I wish anything bad to him personally. I think people need to realize that just because you don't like someone it doesn't mean you want them to die or get a grave disease. The guilt-trippers are kind of disgusting. It is no doubt sad but I am not going to change my opinions of someone just because something awful happened. It is kind of like anyone who is familiar with the NFL. That awful injury to Ryan Shazier last season was super sad. I am a Brown's fan and I can't stand the Steelers but I will tell you when I watched the NFL Draft and when Shazier walks out there I felt chills. Hopefully Roman recovers and can wrestle again someday but I think this shows: Sports and Entertainment while a major thing in many people's lives it is very small in scope of real life.

I remember when Hacksaw Jim Duggan came back from Cancer it was an awesome moment. Piper came back from Lymphoma. Roman is younger and in much better shape than either of those two.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Prayers for Joe. That video backstage of everyone saying goodbye really messed me up. I'm one of the few that like his character (to an extent). Hope he beats this thing again and returns fully healthy and ready to get his championship back.

My grandma beat cancer once, and unfortunately couldn't beat it a second time. Seems when they come back it is an uphill battle. He has all the support to do it and I know he can.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

You can say what you want and yeah come get me for this comment


although I wouldn't be surprised if its was all a big act to get Roman over and drive up ratings

Just like the Becky and Charlotte "fight" at the performance center and just like all the twitter beefs


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Just woke up to the news. Terrible for Roman himself and his family, my prayers go out to him.

He seems like a respected and well liked guy in the locker room. Hope he beats it and comes back stronger, more so for his daughter and wife.


----------



## Uncle P (Jul 22, 2018)

And you just know when he comes back it will be as a massive babyface. 

Well congratufuckulations Vince, it only took the fucking guy getting shoot cancer for you to get him over. I'll bet that tone-deaf motherfucker sees this as a good thing.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish the guy himself all the best, but I won't miss him in the slightest. In fact, I might give RAW a chance now that he's gone after I don't know how many years.


----------



## TheKevinOwensShow (Aug 31, 2016)

Unbelievable. Thoughts and prayers to Roman and his family... Shocked this morning.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

> The average five-year survival rate is 57% in the United States.


Not a doctor, but what I found about the disease.


----------



## Slyfox (Jul 24, 2018)

Hillhank said:


> You can say what you want and yeah come get me for this comment
> 
> 
> although I wouldn't be surprised if its was all a big act to get Roman over and drive up ratings
> ...


Yeah Roman is faking cancer to have sympathy for him smh.
Please do us a favor and stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Awful news. You could hear a pindrop when he said he had leukemia.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Slyfox said:


> Yeah Roman is faking cancer to have sympathy for him smh.
> Please do us a favor and stop posting in this thread.




You never know, I a guy who I strongly believe have faked cancer, I know a guy who faked autism and ocd, plus look at all these fake homeless people you see in urban areas 


It's pretty obvious Vince and crew will do pretty much anything to get him over and I'm just saying I wouldn't be surprised if it was a ploy

I'm not saying it is or it isn't I'm just saying I wouldn't be surprised if it was


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I opened this thinking it was some kind of gag related to something that happened at the show. It caught me off guard, this is fucking heavy. I know it probably happens every day, but to see it happen in wrestling to someone we all know, it does shine a light on the fact it can happen to anybody.

Just this time, I hope Roman goes over.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been on and off Roman the last 3 years but the last 6 months have been horrid. I genuinely thought he had some of the best matches last year but Brock killed all that.

Real shame he's got to go through this and I hope he gets better soon. They return will be epic.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck wrestling. Everyone should be rooting for this man to get better and beat this ailment. I hope you do and I know you will. Get well, Big Dog.

#FuckCancer


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn.

I hope he gets through it. I wish him all the best, to him and his family. Fucking cancer..



Uncle P said:


> And you just know when he comes back it will be as a massive babyface.
> 
> Well congratufuckulations Vince, it only took the fucking guy getting shoot cancer for you to get him over. I'll bet that tone-deaf motherfucker sees this as a good thing.





Hillhank said:


> You can say what you want and yeah come get me for this comment
> 
> 
> although I wouldn't be surprised if its was all a big act to get Roman over and drive up ratings
> ...


Fuck you two.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Man, what horrible news.
Thoughts are with Joe and his family. Get well soon.

#ThankYouRoman


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

All the best to the BIG DOG... CYA soon!!!!

If any of the McMahon's were at RAW tonight, then I'm abit disappointed that they didn't embrace or come up too Roman Reigns like other WWE talent did. All 3 McMahons were happy to front the Smackdown crowd at the 1000th episode. Could have the McMahon's embraced or come up too Roman Reigns when the cameras weren't there, sure (and it probably did happen), but it would have been good to see it.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Leukemia (or any form of cancer) is not something I would wish on my greatest enemy.

I've never really enjoyed him as a character but can see why people do. I don't know the man personally, but he comes across as a really decent guy. Get well soon Joe


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Damn. Fuck cancer.


----------



## ExigentContact (May 3, 2014)

When I first saw Roman in on a RAW back in 2013, he first struck me as the greenest of the Shield, but not without potential. I felt his push towards face of the company status was both premature. However, I never thought ill of his abilities in the ring or his presence -- when handled correctly, Roman could be very, very, good, and showed that especially during his first Mania match with Brock, feud with Braun, and matches with AJ Styles. He worked his ass off to improve in the ring. Knowing that he did all this, the 365 day a year schedule, the RAWs, house shows, PPVs, travel, meet and greets, all of this, with the threat of cancer looming is quite incredible and speaks highly of his work ethic.

Just this year I had my own battle with cancer. I was diagnosed Non-Hodgkin's lymphoma. I went through chemo and radiation, and was declared cancer free just a few months ago. NHL is a blood cancer, just like leukemia. So this news hit particularly hard for me. I try not to think about the idea of my cancer coming back, and can only imagine how it feels for him. I'm glad he's decided to be public with his diagnosis and hope he acts a voice for sufferers of leukemia and all cancers. I'm sure he'll pull through this stronger and better than before.

I'm gonna run my 10 miles today in Roman's honor. I hope the positive energy I send his way helps, if nothing else.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

For haters

You can hate his character but never disrespect him as Joe Anoa'i, he's husband and father. He didn't care whether you like him or hate him, because he know his job as entertainer will always get love or hate.

So sad because he already lost his brother, Matthew (Rousey) and his cousin,Eddie Fatu in such young age but in other side, let's hope his cancer is just early stadium, so it's easy to cure it


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

Read this on Facebook and my jaw literally dropped. I can't remember the last time I was this stunned.

Absolutely devastated for the guy. Wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't care what anyone thinks of the character he plays, but anyone not wishing him and his family all the luck in the world today can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

I’m not gonna lie, this announcement made me ugly cry for awhile. I’m still a little snotty. Roman is one of the few people who I’ve never met but could feel with every bone in my body that is a genuinely good guy. And the outpouring of love and support from his coworkers, peers, and family and the things they say confirm it. The fact that he’s never said anything about this is wild to me. And I know he’s not lying because he’s mentioned past health problems as being the reason his football career ended, but he never said it was because of FUCKING CANCER. And to go onto this brutal kind of career and be abused by fans for YEARS just for doing his job after dealing with THAT. I’m one of his biggest supporters and even I feel like I should’ve appreciated him more.

This hurts. It hurts me like hell so I can’t imagine how much it’s hurting him and his family. Seeing Nia in tears and not wanting to let go of him was so heartbreaking.

At the end of the day, the biggest takeaway from this that we ALL need to understand, is that we need to be good to people. Roman looks GREAT! I never in a million years would guess he’s a cancer survivor, much less has it again. Treat people with kindness because no matter what they look like, you have NO IDEA what they’re going through.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Brollins said:


> Damn.
> 
> I hope he gets through it. I wish him all the best, to him and his family. Fucking cancer..
> 
> ...


Hey I tell the truth and state my opinions , isn't that what this forum is all about? 

All I'm saying is I wouldn't be surprised if it was "all" an act , I'm not saying it is or it isn't because I don't know for sure and guess what you probably don't know for sure either


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

1. I hope he beats Leukemia. That was absolutely devastating news.

2, I hope when he returns he's greeted with open arms from the WWE Universe and gets the biggest pop of all time. 

3. This is coming from a guy who was not a fan of his character and always questioned his push, screw it, none of that matters now. This is real life.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

First of all, I wish the guy good luck and a full recovery. Despite the annoyance his character and booking brought upon me, life threatening illness isn't something I would wish him or anyone else on a fictional TV show.

The cynical part of me can't stop wondering though how the fuck did Vince McMahon, of all people, end up superpushing a guy who could possibly leave him at any moment due to said illness. I seriously can't wrap my head around it, it's the same guy who would mark a wrestler for life if he sprayed his ankle one too many times, the same guy who has been actively trying not to create superstars bigger than his brand because he feared they would live him like Rock, Brock, Austin... And he pushes a guy who could leave him suddenly and unexpectedly, like Brock, Austin and Rock. Bizzarro world for real.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can idiots in here stop referring to this shit as a fucking work. I can tell some in here are bloody serious when they still think this too.

Get a fucking grip.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Sad to hear. Love him or hate him, he always came across as a nice bloke. I wish him a full recovery.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope he gets better. (Y)

My only issue with Roman has always been the booking, always thought he seemed to be a great genuine guy & dedicated to Wrestling. Nobody deserves to have this.

I wish him all the best.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

This doesn't change my opinion on Roman Reigns whatsoever. Because Roman Reigns is a character he(Joe) plays on TV.

Roman Reigns still fucking sucks and how they handled him was dumb as hell.

Joe, though. Thats who I have sympathy for. Because Joe is real. Because you have to put aside the characters and the storylines and the pushes and all the bullshit when you learn about the human being having something like this. Fucking gutted. Not one person on this Earth deserves any form of cancer.

I do sincerely hope that Joe can recover from what he's going through and bounce back. If he can't wrestle anymore for whatever reason post-recovery than so be it, as long as the man can survive it and get to keep raising his kids and be there for his wife, his friends, his family, and himself, that should be enough.

He'll most definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

In some ways Roman Reigns, professional wrestling character, has been specially frustrating because I always considered him, as a performed, talented in a plethora of ways. His problem was chiefly that WWE booked him and wrote for him to be a largely uninspired leading man babyface and only occasionally provided him with the character development and sense of edge that he always has had but has not always been properly utilized and showcased by WWE.

In many discussions I found myself, by default, being one of his defenders, and often offering unsolicited advice on here on how WWE could better capitalize on the assets he brings as a performer.

For the man behind the character I have nothing but respect. I hope he rids himself of leukemia as quickly and as comfortably as possible. 

Watching the "promo" and the backstage footage, he has my utmost and sincerest sympathy. I'm sure that leukemia will be running for the hills as he focuses on prevailing over it. 

Maybe I'll never be among the biggest Roman Reigns fans out there, but beginning now I find myself a fan of the man behind him.


----------



## karebear (Aug 20, 2018)

as unfortunate as the circumstances are for roman, vince will now get his wish when roman returns of being over as a babyface after all the crazy stunts he has pulled to try and get him over.


you know stephanie and vince will try to capitalize and milk this situation.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I wish him to beat this fucking bullshit. Good luck to him


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Very sad news. Very touching, especially backstage. I almost burst into tears when Heyman said "you're not alone".

Come on Joe. Beat this!


----------



## The Bad Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

Sad news, I know his character is unpopular with many but I think the show will be worse without him and sometimes you don’t miss something until it goes away. 

I hope he beats this shit and comes back, it would be an inspirational story. One that everyone could get behind.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuckinghell


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I won't pretend to know much about leukemia but I have had family battle cancer in the past and I know how much it can affect you and all those around so I wish the very best of luck to Reigns and his famiy with the battle going forward. I'll also say this, the fact that he's known about this for 11 years and has continued to try his best in the position he was put in really has made me appreciate and respect the guy because something like this never leaves your mind no matter how hard you try. I know he'll beat this again and even though I've never been a fan of his, I'm looking forward to him coming back and it really does send a message that you should never let things like this hold you back from doing what you love to do.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

goddamn, i had a friend who died from leukemia,wouldn't wish this on anyone really.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This is terrible news. Absolutely sucks for him as a human being. No one should have go endure a disease like this.



LA Park said:


> There's no way WWE would fake Roman having cancer.


This is the same carny ass company that has faked deaths in the past, portrayed a babyface as a Necrophiliac, mocked people for getting off steroids and countless other poor taste storylines/segments.



Lm2 said:


> IF this was a work, you can bet wwe would be getting heat from so many companies and people. Also come on man you really think the roster, cares about that after hearing on of their friend/coworkers has cancer. Youd have yo be a messed up person.


Where did I say anything about the roster's thoughts? 

I said it serves WWE right that the guy they've put every single egg into is now potentially done for good. Their narrow minded attitude and stubborness in having just one top guy has bit them in the ass here.



attituderocks said:


> It's not Roman's fault 99% of the roster are geeks with no charisma or star power.


Where did I blame Roman?

Hes a geek with no charisma or star power as well.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

very sad, the wrestling aspect to reigns doesnt even come into it, no-one deserves this. 

Was tearing up watching the backstage footage, brings back some horrible memories with my own family. Can only wish him the very best.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I legit teared up a little. 10 years ago I lost my 8 year old baby sister to Leukemia. Watching her go through chemo was hell. To know that Reigns has already been through it once and has to go through it again is absolutely devastating.

Stay strong and get well soon Roman! I'll be in your corner as you fight another battle and win. I hope he makes a grand comeback, Kenta Kobashi style and gets to live his dream again for his sake and the sake of his daughter, wife, friends, family and fans.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

this was shocking to me but roman will beat this horrible illness again BELIEVE THAT


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

anirioc said:


> Jesus fucking christ!. fucking cancer! this is one of the hardest things i have watched in a long long time, this is well beyong wrestling so whether you like him or not we all must support Roman till the end so he can defeat this fucking cancer once and for all.


Pfft. He can't take criticism. Can't take criticism? Then get stuffed. Or get lost, whatever comes first.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I wondered what was up when he came out in his normal street clothes, I never expected this. I can't believe this has never once come up before.

Get well Joe, beat this and get back in the ring. Nobody deserves this.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm not good with words when it comes to situations like this, so I'll just post this:


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

This was incredibly emotional. Because just 2 months ago my grandpa was diagnosed with leukemia and to hear this just hurt. I wish to hell cancer would be eradicated off the face of the earth. 

I don’t agree with his booking but Roman had always been top notch when you take that away. And I hope he comes back better than ever.


----------



## Jobberoni (Oct 14, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Devastating. *Please everyone here be respectful.*
> 
> For the record, should he beat this and return to the ring some day... *I think he finally found his way to get over*.


see what you did there?

Cancer sucks, I don't care what this does with his wrestling career, just hope he beats it. I'm glad the no one in the crowd were dicks once he announced, totally restored some of my faith in modern wrestling fans.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This is the same carny ass company that has faked deaths in the past, portrayed a babyface as a Necrophiliac, mocked people for getting off steroids and countless other poor taste storylines/segments.


Sure, you can never completely count them out to be idiots, but this is too much even for them. Especially now with the whole saudi fiasco.

I hope Roman beats this. Leukemia is just terrible, because even if it reacts good to the treatment and eventually is cancer free, he shouldn't stress himself too much for the rest of his life as there is a huge risk of it returning. A truly sad way to end a career. I wish him all the best!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I doubt wwe would risk to go for such a storyline in 2018.

It's not 2007. The world has changed since then in an ugly way.











The ironic thing here, that all of you should wish it's an angle, cause it will mean Reigns is actually not dying. But apparently some people care more about being right on a forum than about guy's life.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I never liked the character but he is a human being and a decent one at that. I hope he beats this. Fuck Cancer. It's all around us and outside of lung cancer,it's completely out of our control and we just have to prey we are one of the lucky ones to never have to deal with the Ugly "C". I fear it everyday.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i don't know what i find more sickening, people on here gloating about roman being away for a while or the fact some folk are taking great pride in point scoring.

either way, you're fucking sick bastards and i honest to god hope you don't experience what he and his family are going through once again.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is so fragile. One minute you’re on top of the world and the next you’re fighting for your life. 

If anyone has the physical and mental strength to get through this, it’s Roman. Fight Roman Fight!


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

I dislike Roman Reigns but Joe the man behind the character has my respect. We sometimes forget how much wrestlers really sacrifice entertaining us and that they are people too. I hope he pulls through and beats this, I don't want to see a person die so young especially with a kid.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

When I first saw this posted on Facebook, I assumed it was a parody. Unfortunately, I was wrong.

Don't get me wrong, I've never been big on the guy. I didn't exactly hate him, but didn't like him as the face of the company. However none of this matters at a time like this. No one should ever have to go through cancer and I'm really hoping he pulls through. My Great Uncle died ten years ago from this, so I can really sympathise with him.

Get well soon Roman!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is awful news. Completely gutted. If anyone can beat cancer twice, Roman can.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a lot of respect for him for going out there and explaining himself and his situation with such dignity. It must be a terrible situation, for his friends and family and himself, but he's young and strong and has everything to live for, so let's all hope he pulls through and lives a long and happy life.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This sucks pretty bad. Hopefully he beats it and comes back soon


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

First off best wishes to the Big Dawg. Kick its ass.

Second, anyone saying this is a work to get him over or are whining about the potential of this getting him over when he returns is an idiot and needs to reevaluate his/her life.

Last, the dude hid it for who knows how long and still performed in front of the audience. Mad props.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When he comes back he will be the top face they've always wanted. I hope he gets well and beats cancers ass!


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This is terrible news. Absolutely sucks for him as a human being. No one should have go endure a disease like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE would face immense backlash if they faked Roman having cancer, especially since they partner with cancer charities.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054538655220539392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054535682050478081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054525594585743360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054526213702774784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054540004221841408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054533144584556546

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054532737967841281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054550206640021504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054545004352352256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054540232715059200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054527525127360514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054531414480297984


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> When he comes back he will be the top face they've always wanted. I hope he gets well and beats cancers ass!


May I say that all of you people saying "he will come back as the top stars they always wanted" like he's for sure coming back to wrestling and taking his spot back are all getting ahead of yourselves?

Not to be the overly pessimistic guy, but this is a life threatening sickness, which he has been fighting already for many years, and he's 33. I know nothing of the subject (thankfully nobody in my family and close friends ever had anything like this), but I would assume 3-4 years for a full recovery are highly likely. Which means 4, even 5 years before he can get back to wrestling, at 38 years old.

Even assuming they don't find a replacement, which they would be insane not to, would they really put all their eggs into a 38 years old basket?


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Is anyone else like WTF just happen with this Roman situation it’s just so unexpected and re watching it back is just wow


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054558843865325569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054595277280006146
The curse of the Universal Championship continues. Didn't see this coming at all.

In an odd way, this can help Roman once he makes it through this battle, which I expect him to. This was the first time Roman has become organically relatable. When he comes back he's going to get huge cheers. Then his title chase is really going to be heartfelt.

The ancient and Medieval world had this concept of katabasis, where you would need to descend into your deepest, darkest trials to emerge reborn and a better man. The most famous example is obviously Christ descending into death and then being Resurrected. Roman is about to go through his and katabasis and emerge with renewed strength, with a resurrected career. I actually look forward to that.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Hillhank said:


> You can say what you want and yeah come get me for this comment
> 
> 
> although I wouldn't be surprised if its was all a big act to get Roman over and drive up ratings
> ...





Uncle P said:


> And you just know when he comes back it will be as a massive babyface.
> 
> Well congratufuckulations Vince, it only took the fucking guy getting shoot cancer for you to get him over. I'll bet that tone-deaf motherfucker sees this as a good thing.


Can people stop fucking saying stupid shit like this, what the fuck is wrong with you? The MAN, not the character yall moan about, the MAN just came out there & opened up about this horrible situation & all you people can fucking think about is his push & overness , get the hell out of here man

All my hopes & wishes going to him & his family right now, but sadly you always have to get people like this saying stupid shit, fuck outta here


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Damn shame. I was never the biggest Roman Reigns fan, but I really hope to see him healthy and, hopefully, back doing what he loves before too long. I was actually watching Raw with tears in my eyes.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Jam said:


> All my hopes & wishes going to him & his family right now, but sadly you always have to get people like this saying stupid shit, fuck outta here


Especially since Sika Anoa'i has already had to bury one son.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054595277280006146


Missed this one.

Her post wasn't on wrestlinginc, and I haven't checked my main Twitter timeline since before Raw.

Roman & Asuka are my current favorite full-time male & female wrestlers....or were, since Roman's gone (for now).


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I wanna wish him a full recovery.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TMWTLAITW said:


> Sure, you can never completely count them out to be idiots, but this is too much even for them. Especially now with the whole saudi fiasco.
> 
> I hope Roman beats this. Leukemia is just terrible, because even if it reacts good to the treatment and eventually is cancer free, he shouldn't stress himself too much for the rest of his life as there is a huge risk of it returning. A truly sad way to end a career. I wish him all the best!





LA Park said:


> WWE would face immense backlash if they faked Roman having cancer, especially since they partner with cancer charities.


Dont get me wrong WWE would have to be idiots to do this, but its the WWE. They're as carny as its possible to be. They've also shown a stubborn willingness to shoot themselves in the foot to try and get what they want. Looking at how badly they've sabotaged their own product to get Roman over I would not be surprised one bit if its just a storyline to get him some sympathy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ste1592 said:


> May I say that all of you people saying "he will come back as the top stars they always wanted" like he's for sure coming back to wrestling and taking his spot back are all getting ahead of yourselves?
> 
> Not to be the overly pessimistic guy, but this is a life threatening sickness, which he has been fighting already for many years, and he's 33. I know nothing of the subject (thankfully nobody in my family and close friends ever had anything like this), but I would assume 3-4 years for a full recovery are highly likely. Which means 4, even 5 years before he can get back to wrestling, at 38 years old.
> 
> Even assuming they don't find a replacement, which they would be insane not to, would they really put all their eggs into a 38 years old basket?


I'm not an expert on Leukemia either but I do want to be optimistic for him. This is life and death and I do want him to beat. I also know that this is his passion and was a means to provide for his family so I would like for him to be able to do what he loves. I don't want to think about the possibility of him not being able to overcome this.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm not an expert on Leukemia either but I do want to be optimistic for him. This is life and death and I do want him to beat. I also know that this is his passion and was a means to provide for his family so I would like for him to be able to do what he loves. I don't want to think about the possibility of him not being able to overcome this.


Of course. Bear in mind though, I am merely talking about his wrestling career.

Hell, if he was 25 I would be way less pessimistic. It just seems to me recovering from leukemia and get back to the ring in less than two years (which is the time frame still open for him to be FOTC) it's asking too much from anyone.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Best wishes on his recovery.

I might not care for the character, but that doesn't mean I don't feel bad for the man.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Dont get me wrong WWE would have to be idiots to do this, but its the WWE. They're as carny as its possible to be. They've also shown a stubborn willingness to shoot themselves in the foot to try and get what they want. Looking at how badly they've sabotaged their own product to get Roman over I would not be surprised one bit if its just a storyline to get him some sympathy.


Ye you can stop this stupid shit also m8, there's absolutely no need to be doing this dumb ass speculation also..I'm more worried about him as a man overcoming this horrible disease rather than outrageously speculating whether it's just a story or not, there always has to be people like this. Give it a fucking rest.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Best of luck to him. My dad's currently in his second remission with leukemia and I don't think he'll ever physically be the same again so I can't imagine the thoughts and fears running through Reigns' head atm.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They posted more in another link.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054525142234292224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054526423317311488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054526629123407872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054527638662995968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054529821370392577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054529956389249024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054531061118656512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054531487134027776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054531269286076417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054533670718070785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054532524897157120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054534217026191360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054534283468115968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054535189618192384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054542525749518337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054544006913449985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054544653092032514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054545770861510656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054549733925179392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054552926926987269

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054554898493329408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054557654046121984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054559339552366592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054571304211374080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054573324448268288


> #ThankYouRoman for being a true Champion and a beacon of light, hope and courage‬ for us all.




And for the first time, I finally started crying while posting all of that.

I also figure that I'll explain a little more about my situation, even though I hate talking about it. I have a chronic skin disorder that came from my dad & his mom (but mine has been much worse), and so on, that can be very visible, and the pain level & discomfort that I've experienced can be severe and so fucking annoying & frustrating.



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054525610783993857
> Now I'm a bigger fan of the guy, especially considering a health issue/physical condition that I've been dealing with for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I refuse to talk about on here, but it's gives you more of an idea about why I have such a dark side & I'm antisocial in real life....





-XERO- said:


> Apologies for not typing all of this in my first post, and I am tired, as I said. I'm still scrolling through the thread.
> 
> My condition isn't deadly, but because of how horrible it is, along with what me & my dad have been through because of my mom & sister, I've thought about death many times, homicide & suicide. Still hoping to never have to do any of it....
> 
> ...


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Very sad for Roman espically when I always was his fan since day 1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh man WTF.. wth.. I am so saddened by this news. My prayers are with Roman.. I hope he recovers from it. IDK what to say.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

You know obviously Vince knew about Joe being a leukemia survivor, because besides being friend with his father and uncle every WWE wrestler must tell his medical history (like it should happen with every other sport) in order to be hired.
And he never wanted to use it to ''get Roman over'' like many of the internet detective superwikinerdyfanboys would have supposed Vince to do...
Because yes Vince was stubborn about putting him as a babyface champion, but that's not a reason to lose common sense.

Yes in the past there was some tasteless filler storylines like Katie Vick, ''Eddie is in hell'' or the cartoon death of Mr McMahon...
But you got to be really stupid to think they would have push a guy as a bigger star via his real battle with cancer... Both Joe and Vince not only would have never done that because of common sense, but I bet they were just having fun with the super rage of the internet smarkfans towards the Roman Reigns character...

Character which by the way died yesterday because of Joe's health problems, which I'm sure he'll overcome soon.


----------



## ExigentContact (May 3, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> Of course. Bear in mind though, I am merely talking about his wrestling career.
> 
> Hell, if he was 25 I would be way less pessimistic. It just seems to me recovering from leukemia and get back to the ring in less than two years (which is the time frame still open for him to be FOTC) it's asking too much from anyone.


The truth is that it all depends. Modern cancer treatments are the best they've ever been but they're still a bit of a crapshoot on an individual basis. I'm not as familiar with leukemia treatments as I should be, but speaking as a cancer survivor who just went through chemotherapy a few months back --- you absolutely can "luck out". Chemo for me was brutal, but thanks to my age and physical profile I was able to keep working during treatment and have so far made a full recovery. I'm proud to say I'm now in better physical health now than before chemo. Cancer survivorship can be a hell of a motivator.

Eric Berry is an NFL player who got diagnosed with Hodgkins back in 2014. I think he only missed one season and came back to have a best ever season after his return. I believe Roman, with his age, physical profile, and experience fighting cancer, has better than good odds of returning earlier than you might expect. Of course the worst case scenario can still happen but I'm so far rather optimistic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jam said:


> Ye you can stop this stupid shit also m8, there's absolutely no need to be doing this dumb ass speculation also..I'm more worried about him as a man overcoming this horrible disease rather than outrageously speculating whether it's just a story or not, there always has to be people like this. Give it a fucking rest.


WWE is the most perfect company ever and are angelic to all and never do anything outrageous or in poor taste. Better?

God forbid someone speculates over the motives of a scumbag company run by scumbags on a forum of all places.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

ExigentContact said:


> The truth is that it all depends. Modern cancer treatments are the best they've ever been but they're still a bit of a crapshoot on an individual basis. I'm not as familiar with leukemia treatments as I should be, but speaking as a cancer survivor who just went through chemotherapy a few months back --- you absolutely can "luck out". Chemo for me was brutal, but thanks to my age and physical profile I was able to keep working during treatment and have so far made a full recovery. I'm proud to say I'm now in better physical health now than before chemo. Cancer survivorship can be a hell of a motivator.
> 
> Eric Berry is an NFL player who got diagnosed with Hodgkins back in 2014. I think he only missed one season and came back to have a best ever season after his return. I believe Roman, with his age, physical profile, and experience fighting cancer, has better than good odds of returning earlier than you might expect. Of course the worst case scenario can still happen but I'm so far rather optimistic.


This is a relapse of leukemia for him. His prognosis is extremely poor.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Frustrating.

I've been through even more than what I posted, but I won't get into it. There's been many good things about my life, but most of it has been *PURE HELL!*

Anyway....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054729758100148224


> I’ve been in many wars with this man. He’s been my biggest rival on tv!!!! But behind the scenes he’s one of my closest friends!!!! He’s is one of the toughest men I’ve ever met and I have no doubt he’ll kick leukemia’s ass and and be back to battling with me soon and I can’t wait. You and your family are in my prayers. Love you Big UCE!!!!! #FUCancer






> Come on #bigdog. After your another fight, let’s do this again. #thankyouroman


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Found this on texasoncology.com

https://www.texasoncology.com/types-of-cancer/leukemia/adult-acute-lymphoblastic-leukemia/relapsed-or-refractory-adult-all



> *Treatment of Patients Relapsing after an Initial Remission*
> Patients with adult ALL that relapses after an initial complete remission can be cured with standard chemotherapy, autologous stem cell transplant, or allogeneic stem cell transplant.
> 
> The timing of relapse in relation to initial diagnosis and treatment is important. Patients who relapse while receiving, or shortly after receiving, chemotherapy are unlikely to be cured with further chemotherapy. However, if the relapse occurs many months or years after discontinuing maintenance chemotherapy, many can achieve a second remission with re-institution of chemotherapy similar to that used in initial treatment. However, few of these patients are cured without a stem cell transplant.
> ...


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> WWE is the most perfect company ever and are angelic to all and never do anything outrageous or in poor taste. Better?
> 
> God forbid someone speculates over the motives of a scumbag company run by scumbags on a forum of all places.


The point is a man has come out to open up about this disgusting disease & all you wanna talk about is twisting it into a potential story to get over, surely that's one of the last things on their minds right now, I'm sure his health & wellbeing is MUCH more important here. This is serious shit & rather than taking my tin foil hat out of my ass, putting it on my head & speculating dumb shit like this I'd rather just hope he gets better for himself & his family, fuck the wrestling aspect for now, what is wrong with you..


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Take your shitty anti-WWE agenda elsewhere, just cause you're on a forum doesn't mean you can use that shitty excuse to push your jargon. Right now I wanna focus on the MAN battling leukemia after it's come back.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

All the talent backstage video was so emotional


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> WWE is the most perfect company ever and are angelic to all and never do anything outrageous or in poor taste. Better?
> 
> God forbid someone speculates over the motives of a scumbag company run by scumbags on a forum of all places.


I think it is more a coping mechanism on some parts.

There are people who will say this is a work just because it helps them cope with it.

I am not the thread police by any means, but that is how I took your comment.

I think we can all agree that either way, this was a bombshell, and no one was expecting this in the slightest.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don´t like him as a performer, and in his interviews he comes off as a deuce, but something like this sucks for him and his family and I wish him a speedy recovery.
From a wrestling POW, there is a silver lining; WWE will be forced to focus on someone else, at least until they know if and when Reigns will return (unfortunately, they´ll push him even harder when he´s back).
Sidenote; The Universal title is cursed; Balor had it less than one day before vacating it because of injury. Owens is out with his knees, and now Reigns. That´s 3 out of 4 (5 if you count Goldberg)


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I honestly don't understand why people are discussing more about whether he will be still relevant in wwe in 5 years time. I don't think these people understand the seriousness of the situation. His return to ring really isnt the concern here

The concern is this man getting back to being healthy again and living a long life with his family, wrestling means nothing. Roman isnt just a wrestler, hes a real person with a family.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

I hope he is able to pull through. Leukemia is serious shit. On the bright side, he’ll be the biggest baby face on the planet when he returns.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

UniversalGleam said:


> I honestly don't understand why people are discussing more about whether he will be still relevant in wwe in 5 years time. I don't think these people understand the seriousness of the situation. His return to ring really isnt the concern here
> 
> The concern is this man getting back to being healthy again and living a long life with his family, wrestling means nothing. Roman isnt just a wrestler, hes a real person with a family.


I don't get why this is so hard to grasp for some people, separate the man from the performer here..the man needs to recover for himself & his family first. That should be the only concern here, not his booking on a show.


----------



## Sling Shot (Jul 24, 2018)

You will beat this Roman

Believe That


----------



## obli6154 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seeing all the tweets and how devastated the entire locker room seems to be is just heartbreaking. :sad:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The issue isn't what WWE would or wouldn't do. The issue is that a man has cancer, it doesn't matter what WWE would do. Let this thread be positive, it's not hard. If you wanna discuss the wrestling ramifications of this create another thread for it.

We know whatever is being discussed here won't make his battle any easier or any worse, but let's have some respect for the man. He's not a character, you're not discussing the fate of Superman or Batman.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm literally speechless.


Poor Roman.


I'm not gonna pretend that I'm suddenly a fan of the guy, but he's a legit badass for having the career he did after surviving the condition. I can only hope that he does it again. 


Wow.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor Roman never would have imagined he had it all this time without a blip popping up until now.
Shame the WWE didn't publicize his battle with cancer more


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

Bret tweeting a picture of him and Roman got me in the feels knowing his own recent battle with cancer. It's great to see the entire WWE family coming together for him like this.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm really sad, and have been since last night. 


I certainly wasn't expecting to be facing the prospect of never seeing Roman wrestle again in 2018.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

obli6154 said:


> Seeing all the tweets and how devastated the entire locker room seems to be is just heartbreaking. :sad:


That's what keeps getting me too. That and the tweets. Fuck.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Awful news, never saw it coming. Hopefully he pulls through again.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Just shows you how unpredictable cancer is and anyone can get it at any time. Roman is a very fit guy who clearly looks after himself but thats not enough to avoid this horrible disease. Wish him all the luck in the world and i will be praying for him.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Jam said:


> I don't get why this is so hard to grasp for some people, separate the man from the performer here..the man needs to recover for himself & his family first. That should be the only concern here, not his booking on a show.


Try to look at it from this perspective. Imagine Tom Brady making this same announcement and having to take a leave of absent from being a quarterback. It’s not gonna stop the fans discussion on how the Patriots are gonna make it to the Super Bowl. It’s life. The world must continue to turn even while wishing Roman Reigns a speedy recovery.


----------



## Canga (Jan 13, 2017)

All the best Roman kick this horrible disease butt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the best Twitter accounts out there:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054770894214709248


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Papadoc81 said:


> Try to look at it from this perspective. Imagine Tom Brady making this same announcement and having to take a leave of absent from being a quarterback. It’s not gonna stop the fans discussion on how the Patriots are gonna make it to the Super Bowl. It’s life. The world must continue to turn even while wishing Roman Reigns a speedy recovery.


But this is kayfabe booking & guys are talking about this being a work for him to get cheered, that's different.

Anyway whatever, I'm wishing him all the best for himself & his family


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm stunned by this news. A person who was seemingly so healthy and on top of the world has been battling this illness for so long. You can see by the reaction of the locker room how respected and strong Roman is. I'm wishing him all the best in recovery and back to full health in no time!


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn, I literally was skipping Raw, told my friend we didnt need to watch. One hour in, my friend sees the Instagram post and we had no choice but to tune in. Holy crap, what a bombshell. I was not a fan of his at all, but shock is the proper term. I even got angry that we didnt know he was a survivor, made me feel like a jackass for booing him. Being a survivor shows just how great he was, overcoming the odds to even put on the matches he did.

God bless, hope to see him make it back in the ring.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

This Suck

I've like Roman for sometime now as a work horse and someone who has love for the business. The sad part it going to be hard battle ahead for Roman and hope he will recoverer from it


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Absolutely awful.

Wish Roman a speedy recovery. Go kick it’s ass. Luckily leukemia has become far more treatable and survivable over the past decade. I don’t know what type he has but the general mortality rate for patients in his age range is very low. 

No doubt in my mind Roman will be back better than ever.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

In this day and age where we know so much about any athlete or performer by way of a Google search, this was really blindsiding. I had no earthly idea he had cancer!

Been a fan since day one, and if the worst comes to pass, Roman can be proud of his body of work and there's nothing he hasn't done. Hopefully he has amazing doctors and a great support system. I wish him nothing but the best.

Superman Punch that motherfucking cancer and spear it to Hell, Uce!










I shot this photo at a Saskatoon house show in October 2017, and then got Roman to sign it at another show four months later.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Still trying to grasp my head around this today. God bless Roman and his family. Praying so damn hard for this man.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Not huge on Roman myself, but this is legit heartbreaking and shocking. Hope he pulls through and survives one more time. Knowing he already beat leukemia once and it was never publically known made me gain a world of respect for him, if I didn't have it already for putting his body in the line for the sake of the entertainment of millions.

Fuck cancer.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope he beats it again.

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

When this segment started I was thinking "Oh Roman must be injured and relinquishing the title" I was not prepared for the the reason that followed, was quite a surreal moment and I give the guy all the credit in the world for coming out to a usual hostile crowd and sharing this news with us all. The crowd swing proves we actually don't hate the man just his push and while I've never been a huge fan of the guy because of his push I do wish him well and speedy recovery battling this disease.

Seth crying almost broke me.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

He probably has chronic leukaemia or known as CLL.

It doesn't have a cure, but it's treatable and the patient can live years without any symptoms but it tends to relapse. When the relapse occurs chemo is the only way to treat or bone marrow transplant in the worst case scenario. 

Bless him! Speedy recovery #ThankyouRoman!


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Not going to pretend that I was ever a fan of the guy or enjoyed his work in the slightest. But hearing this news was shocking. I wouldn't wish cancer on my fucking own worst enemy. I truly hope he can kick cancer's ass again so he can enjoy a full life with his family.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054792254462799878









4 years, and it's the only wrestling T-shirt I wear anymore. Gonna keep wearing it for as long as I can.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sure everyone who been unfortunate enough to have had cancer or know someone with it will be wishing Roman/Joe all the best in fighting this horrid disease and for his family. 

This remind me of poor Andy Whitfield, hopefully this has a happier ending.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

It's really sad, that something this serious needs to happen for people to snap out of their bullshit ways, at the very least this thread gives me hope there is still decency the massive majority of people, but holy shit it's buried deep down. Put it to the forefront and start being compassionate human beings, life is fragile, what the actual fuck is the point of trying to make it harder for others by showing low to zero tolerance or acceptance for other human beings different than yourself?

I wish you all the best Roman and this was tear inducing and heartbreaking, I am realistic and I don't say you will win or beat it, but I say I hope with everything I am, that you do and come back and continue to live your professional dream, but more importantly your life as a husband and father which are the things I venture to carefully guess are the most valuable to you


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

JustAName said:


> It's really sad, that something this serious needs to happen for people to snap out of their bullshit ways, at the very least this thread gives me hope there is still decency the massive majority of people, but holy shit it's buried deep down. Put it to the forefront and start being compassionate human beings, life is fragile, what the actual fuck is the point of trying to make it harder for others by showing low to zero tolerance or acceptance for other human beings different than yourself?


How fans react to his booking has zero to do with what's happened to him. We all wish he didn't have cancer but that doesn't mean Vince is all of a sudden right for the last 4 years of terrible booking.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I’m just happy he got a great reaction last night and people were sympathetic toward him and not dicks. I feel bad for him


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

His Make-A-Wish can be to wrestle Cena in the WM Main Event!


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

This explains his absence from the live supershows I went to Sunday. I'm not a fan of his work. But from one father to another, I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Something I just wondered, when last night he said his real name was Joe so *when* he comes back will still go by RR or use his real name Joe (maybe makeup a last name)?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Superman punch, Spear, 1-2-3. Fuck cancer. You got this, Roman/Joe!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Not a fan of Roman but that does not matter. As a man to another man, I don't wish anything bad on him. He is just another fellow human at the end of the day he has a family that loves him. I hope and pray he gets better for his family, his wife and his daughter and so he can do what he loves. God bless. You never want to see this happen to anybody. It's a sad situation all around.

I booed the shit out of Reigns. That's not an attack on him as a person. It's just based on his WWE character. When it comes to real life outside of wrestling he seems like a nice dude honestly.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

I fucking hate cancer. My biggest fear. God, I'm stunned, I really hope he will be okay. Seems like survival rate is good in this one. God help him.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Genuinely shocked to see this this morning on YouTube. I'll repeat other people's thoughts, as a father of two children myself I hope he beats this horrible disease and comes back and continue to prove people wrong. 

On a separate note I wonder if this explains his wellness violation from.before?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the Roman Reigns character, but I would never wish what Joe Anoa'i is going through on him or anyone for that matter. I hope he can beat this once and for all. Fuck you cancer.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

This is so way beyond wrestling/character/etc. 

I’m here to post my support for Joe. Fight and win, Big Dog.


----------



## Uncle P (Jul 22, 2018)

Jam said:


> Can people stop fucking saying stupid shit like this, what the fuck is wrong with you? The MAN, not the character yall moan about, the MAN just came out there & opened up about this horrible situation & all you people can fucking think about is his push & overness , get the hell out of here man
> 
> All my hopes & wishes going to him & his family right now, but sadly you always have to get people like this saying stupid shit, fuck outta here


No. I don't watch the show for "the man" I watch the show for the "character" and I'm telling you that Vince WILL turn this into a work-shoot when Roman comes back.

And I said he was tone-deaf for thinking that way, which I know he is.

Edit: You honestly think this was done publicly to "raise awareness"? FUCK no. It was done to raise awareness of WWE maybe. And to be used as part of his push when he comes back. Mark my motherfuckin' words.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Uncle P said:


> Jam said:
> 
> 
> > Can people stop fucking saying stupid shit like this, what the fuck is wrong with you? The MAN, not the character yall moan about, the MAN just came out there & opened up about this horrible situation & all you people can fucking think about is his push & overness , get the hell out of here man
> ...


No, it was done to explain why he’s forfeiting the championship and leaving the WWE for a while. There’s nothing nefarious about it. If the WWE were going to exploit his illness, they’d have already brought up the fact he’d battled it before. You’re being way too cynical. Last night was about letting their top guy explain to his fans why he wasn’t going to be around for a while, and wouldn’t be champion anymore.Simple as that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mj2 Roman will pull through this and get back in the ring. I wish him the best on his journey to fight this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054630107904700416
As I said before, I'm mostly antisocial. And I've never even met or contacted Kevin Liles, or met any rapper/singer/celebrity because of my blood relation to him. And only found out we were related 5 years ago. I've also never been to any concert, wrestling show, meet up, anything like that.










In my mind though, there's alot of famous people that would be cool to meet, and I've told most of them on Twitter.

But the top 3 right now would be....

*Roman Reigns*

*Bayley* - I'm actually kinda IN LOVE with her at this point.  lol ❤

*Utada Hikaru* - I love her so much too.



-XERO- said:


> My favorite person on the planet. She was born in the US too (New York) & later moved to Japan with her family. She actually released an album under the Island Def Jam label in 2004. The song, 'Exodus '04' (from the album of the same name) was produced my favorite producer ever, Timbaland. She speaks and releases music in English & Japanese.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It's awesome to see so many people pour their heart out to Roman. It must make him feel a little bit better, even if it's hard to stay optimistic in times like these.



His impact on his peers, friends and fans is undeniable.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

:vince Okay so we, we introduce a cancer character called Lou Chemia.... there's a cheapshot beatdown of Roman in hospital..... then.... later Roman returns to spear Lou out of the hospital window.... where he falls to his death!..Yes....


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

I dont even like the character but I dont want to even watch the segment because its sad to see such a tragic thing happen to someone


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Part of me thinks this is all a plan to get him cheered as a face. Not denying that he doesn't have a diagnosis for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they are twisting the details to get people to like him.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Krin said:


> Part of me thinks this is all a plan to get him cheered as a face. Not denying that he doesn't have a diagnosis for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they are twisting the details to get people to like him.


What the fuck do you mean?

There's 0 chance that they'd ever write off their top star for a long period of time by saying he has CANCER just to get him cheered as a face.

As a matter of fact, WWE probably has no idea if he's even going to come back.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit.

This is so shocking and sad at the same time. 

I wish him a speedy recovery. It was an honour to have seen him perform live and shake his hand after an awesome performance. I'm hoping he pulls through.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Krin said:


> Part of me thinks this is all a plan to get him cheered as a face. Not denying that he doesn't have a diagnosis for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they are twisting the details to get people to like him.


Vince is a scumbag but he isn't THAT BIG of a scumbag. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuck man... I hate cancer, almost lost my mother to that piece of shit disease. 

He's beat it before and he WILL beat it again!

Wish him nothing but the best


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Wishing him all the best, I have experienced it as both my parents have had cancer and it is tough to go through.

From a wrestling perspective, when he is back after he kicks cancer if they had him do promos in his own voice I think the fans will actually get behind him.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

Krin said:


> Part of me thinks this is all a plan to get him cheered as a face. Not denying that he doesn't have a diagnosis for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they are twisting the details to get people to like him.



I don't know how people can think like this. There is a legit chance he can die from this. I know Vince is crazy but I don't think he's that crazy. You could tell from Seth and Dean's faces that this wasn't a work. Seth could barley keep it together. We as fans have no idea if Roman will ever come back. He could be dead in a year or he could beat it. With cancer you never know and you should never joke about it. Cancer is some serious $hit!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Uncle P said:


> No. I don't watch the show for "the man" I watch the show for the "character" and I'm telling you that Vince WILL turn this into a work-shoot when Roman comes back.
> 
> And I said he was tone-deaf for thinking that way, which I know he is.
> 
> Edit: You honestly think this was done publicly to "raise awareness"? FUCK no. It was done to raise awareness of WWE maybe. And to be used as part of his push when he comes back. Mark my motherfuckin' words.


I don't think you understand the seriousness of leukemia (especially as it went into remission & came back) & how it can affect you both physically & mentally..he's not just gonna come back in a couple of months.. Learn to separate the man from the character, that wasn't the character talking he even said so himself, cause this is serious shit.

All I'm bothered about is that THE MAN can recover for himself & his family, then we can see if he can come back, don't be so damn tasteless.



Krin said:


> Part of me thinks this is all a plan to get him cheered as a face. Not denying that he doesn't have a diagnosis for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they are twisting the details to get people to like him.


Oh jesus christ another one fpalm

Seriously what is wrong with you people


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I forgot about this stuff....

But since I know that Roman is a fan of hip-hop & other genres of music like me, and there's his Samoan heritage....

Here's a cool photo with my 2nd favorite wrestler of all-time, The Rock, and my favorite rapper of all-time, LL Cool J, who was the flagship artist of Def Jam in 1984 and remained there until 2008. I've also messaged both of them on Twitter.









@[user]Dolorian[/user] *"TAY TAY!"* :lol





And here's a link to Kevin Liles, if anyone wants to check it out.
https://www.instagram.com/kevinlileskwl/


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*This sucks - but Vince finally got what he wanted.

Roman will return with a huge POP like Triple H 2002.

He won't be booed anymore.

Vince wins.

But fuck cancer. :hogan*


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Vince is a scumbag but he isn't THAT BIG of a scumbag.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If Vince did something like this and got caught there's a chance WWE crumbles from the fallout that would ensue.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> @[user]Dolorian[/user] *"TAY TAY!"* :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, had not seen that yet.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Having just been diagnosed myself in the last 2 years I was more than shocked to see Roman Reigns has Leukemia trending on my twitter timeline. I haven't watched wrestling for quite some time now mostly because of how things were going with Reigns & Strowman after the EC ppv. But this news hit close to home. I'm really pulling for Roman, and hope he can return soon after beating this disease hopefully for good. I'm thinking about getting the WWE Network again, to go back and watch Reigns & Bryan matches. But with ESPN+ & DAZN I think my wife might strangle me if I got another streaming service. I really was very hard on Roman, very unfair because I wanted to see my guy I'd been following since his time starting with ROH Daniel Bryan be the top guy. I hope to see Roman back soon in the place where he belongs, which is at the top. #KickCancersAss


----------



## Uncle P (Jul 22, 2018)

Miss Sally said:


> If Vince did something like this and got caught there's a chance WWE crumbles from the fallout that would ensue.


He doesn't have to get "caught" as it's a shoot. All he has to do is wait and Roman will come back as a massive baby.

He KNOWS it. If you think this thought isn't in Vince's mind, then YOU are the naive ones.

Philanthropy is the future of advertising.

Edit: And while I was posting here, WWE uploaded yet ANOTHER Roman sympathy video package.

Yeah...it won't be used to get Roman or the WWE over though, nor will it one day be used in a worked-shoot fashion to make Roman into a massive baby or get the WWE over as a "humanitarian" company.

You people don't KNOW Vince. It's GOING to happen.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

How are people still entertaining the possibility that this is a work?? fpalm



Some of y'all watch wayyyyy too much wrestling.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

It is in fact more likely that the Montreal Screwjob was a work than that this is a work.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Everyone knows my disdain for him as a character, but this goes far beyond wrestling. A man's life is on the line and the last thing that matters is his job performance. I'm sending all my prayers out for him and his family and, if he returns some day, I will finally be able to at least pop for him for a night or longer. But for right now, I hope he beats this cancer and live a long life.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The idea that they'd try to attract an even bigger PR nightmare during the Saudi fiasco defies common sense.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The "I am not a fan but" shit is cringeworthy, you don't need to clarify you are not a fucking retarded asshole who confuses reality with a tv show everytime you fucking post.

It shoul be self explanatory.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't like him, as a solo character either, but I met someone that had lukemia (before she had it) and beat it. Get well, Roman...just stay off my screen unless you're with the Shield.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> If Vince did something like this and got caught there's a chance WWE crumbles from the fallout that would ensue.





Uncle P said:


> He doesn't have to get "caught" as it's a shoot. All he has to do is wait and Roman will come back as a massive baby.
> 
> He KNOWS it. If you think this thought isn't in Vince's mind, then YOU are the naive ones.
> 
> ...





Matthew Castillo said:


> It is in fact more likely that the Montreal Screwjob was a work than that this is a work.





KYRA BATARA said:


> WWE -
> 
> 
> "Wow, I wonder how we can avoid all of this heat from Saudi Arabia right now?
> ...


All of these are correct amazingly.

Vince WILL use this if the opportunity arises.










With that said do those who think this could possibly be a work right now think his family would make him create a mockery out of his condition? I don't think so.

You could see with the behind the scenes footage they are going extra mile to let fans see behind the curtain for a reason.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

promoter2003 said:


> You could see with the behind the scenes footage they are going extra mile to let fans see behind the curtain for a reason.


For his comeback obviously. I hope he does come back and when he does, no doubt they use that footage in slow-mo black and white.


----------



## grassfinn (Jan 31, 2018)

Really sad news. It's a horrible disease and I've seen first hand what it can do to someone. Hope Roman beats it again and is able to come back. Didn't watch the show live but I was absolutely shocked when I read the news. I read that he retired from football due to a "serious illness" once but I never would have guessed it was leukemia. Sad situation all around, wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

promoter2003 said:


> All of these are correct amazingly.
> 
> Vince WILL use this if the opportunity arises.
> 
> ...



Bruce Prichard said that they treated the Gulf War angle as if it was Hollywood making a movie. Granted, it's a lowrent, shitty B-movie, but that was the mentality going into it. Iraq was hated by Americans and the WWE provided an outlet for their anger. It backfired, but that was the idea.


I don't see what good comes from faking cancer. The theory that Vince would somehow do this to get Roman cheered is crazy to me because it would have the opposite effect as soon as the truth came out. + The mainstream media would eat them alive.



The tin-foil hats must be strapped on too tightly with some people. There's just no way that this is a work. There's nothing to gain by doing this, and EVERYTHING to lose.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if people debating whether or not this is a work speaks more about the fans or about Vince McMahon...


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I'm not sure if people debating whether or not this is a work speaks more about the fans or about Vince McMahon...


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cheshire said:


>


That's fair :lol


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

God this fucking sucks.

Hope he makes a full recovery, and maybe an eventual return.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What's important is that he beats this. If he survives this but cannot return to WWE, then that would still be great news. I am praying for him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I'm not sure if people debating whether or not this is a work speaks more about the fans or about Vince McMahon...



There _ is_ no debate. That's the point.



I'm not even sure how this stupid theory got started in the first place, but there's a frightening amount of people that are running with it.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> There _ is_ no debate. That's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure how this stupid theory got started in the first place, but there's a frightening amount of people that are running with it.


There's always a debate if you can't prove something is true beyond a reasonable doubt. 

Not saying this is a work, but I would never say with 100% certainty that it isn't a work, because I'm not privileged to information that would confirm that.

This is Vince "your papi's in hell" McMahon we're talking about here.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> There's always a debate if you can't prove something is true beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Not saying this is a work, but I would never say with 100% certainty that it isn't a work, because I'm not privileged to information that would confirm that.
> 
> This is Vince "your papi's in hell" McMahon we're talking about here.



It's also hard to prove that fairies don't exist. Doesn't mean that the theory isn't flat out ridiculous when you take more than 5 seconds to think about it.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Illogical said:


> For his comeback obviously. I hope he does come back and when he does, no doubt they use that footage in slow-mo black and white.


I may be naive here, but I don't think they are showing the locker room in some twisted plot for his return. I actually believe they want fans to understand this is NOT a work. This is why I brought up his family. Would they agree to partake in something they know is very serious for a cheap PR stunt too? I doubt it. Just seeing Heyman and Joe was enough to tell smarter fans this is a serious scenario.



KYRA BATARA said:


> Bruce Prichard said that they treated the Gulf War angle as if it was Hollywood making a movie. Granted, it's a lowrent, shitty B-movie, but that was the mentality going into it. Iraq was hated by Americans and the WWE provided an outlet for their anger. It backfired, but that was the idea.
> 
> 
> I don't see what good comes from faking cancer. The theory that Vince would somehow do this to get Roman cheered is crazy to me because it would have the opposite effect as soon as the truth came out. + The mainstream media would eat them alive.
> ...


I don't know if Bruce Prichard is fooling himself or doesn't remember the time period. The Gulf War was done and they STILL ran with the stupid angle. I remember them wanting to actually burn the American flag, but opted for Slaughter to burn the Hulkamania poster or T Shirt. Who were they trying to help with that? 

When Slaughter came in the summer the tv ratings and attendance was dropping. They didn't know whether or not they would sell out The LA Coliseum which they were bragging about surpassing 100,000 fans in attendance to break WM 3.

When they saw SNME with Rude vs Warrior didn't boost interest for SummerSlam they panicked and came up with alternatives like Piper vs Hogan, but that couldn't happen again because of Piper's hip problem.

Even if I were to take his word for it that truly showed why the WWF started to stink up the joint in 1990 and 1991 with that "Hollywood Movie" mentality. You dress up washed up Sgt Slaughter as an American traitor and think that was going to sell tickets? How do you go from Savage to Hogan to Warrior to Slaughter lol as champion and want fans to buy that?

At least when Hogan was heel and passed his prime he was teamed up with cool guys like Hall and Nash to back him up. Slaughter had an even more out of shape and washed up Iron Sheik and General Adnan.

WWF was ludicrous if they ever thought that was going to work in selling out LA Coliseum:crying: 

They had a way better chance if they turned Hogan and gave him the role against Ultimate Warrior. Sadly enough Warrior against Slaughter at Royal Rumble was perhaps the most over Warrior was as champion since he beat Hogan. That should have been a one and done with Slaughter.

As for them losing and gaining nothing from having this be a work I agree. The more I think about it the WWE doesn't actually like their champions looking any less than superman. 

For instance, I always wondered why the WWE and Austin himself never played that angle up about his tender neck and bad knees when he returned in 2001 against Rock. It was told to me that it would make Austin look weak. Vince isn't having Roman look weak as sad as that is. Vince has lucked himself into another possible huge babyface again. 



Cheshire said:


>


Touche! I think the problem is Vince's unwavering stubbornness when pushing Roman compared to other guys is making some people question. The more I think about it this ISN'T up Vince's alley as it shows Roman with his kryptonite too soon if that makes any sense.

Crazy this is even talked about.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> It's also hard to prove that fairies don't exist. Doesn't mean that the theory isn't flat out ridiculous when you take more than 5 seconds to think about it.


Vince has done story lines in even poorer taste in the past. 

Mohammed Hassan terrorists
Gulf war angle
Corpse fucking
Dragging dead dads coffin around
Your Papis in hell
Your dead brother reed

I think all of those are on par or worse then pretending Roman has cancer.

Especially since Roman has already had cancer once, so WWE can't really be caught "lying" because if they are caught they can just say it was a "false alarm" or something. It's a no lose situation for WWE that ends in finally getting Roman cheered. 

Once again I reiterate I'm on the side of this not being work, but because Vince McMahon I wouldn't bet my life savings on it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

promoter2003 said:


> I may be naive here, but I don't think they are showing the locker room in some twisted plot for his return. I actually believe they want fans to understand this is NOT a work. This is why I brought up his family. Would they agree to partake in something they know is very serious for a cheap PR stunt too? I doubt it. Just seeing Heyman and Joe was enough to tell smarter fans this is a serious scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, it's easy to write it off as being ridiculous when you say "going from Hogan, to Warrior to Slaughter" without looking at things in their proper context.


Hogan / Warrior was a classic, but the buys were underwhelming. It did not fare as well as the WWE wanted. That's probably why the WWE got cold feet at the idea of a rematch. Turning Hogan heel would've been an even greater gamble, because Hogan was still leaps and bounds their biggest star, and Warrior was an uncertainty as a top draw.


Slaughter (which wasn't even the original guy, Tugboat turning turncoat was) was a very popular figure in culture. He was synonymous with America and was the inspiration for an actual GI Joe character. The idea of turning him and having Hogan return as the conquering hero _could've_ worked in theory. It didn't, because the WWE underestimated the sensibilities of the topic and the audience's general disinterest in something that hit too close to home. Notwithstanding, they did a fairly poor job in developing the Sgt Slaughter character. If I recall correctly, they brought him back and immediately presented him into some sort of fascist character, then tweaked him for the Iraqi sympathizer role. They didn't really allow the audience any time to digest the turn, it wasn't really much of a turn to begin with and he was directly thrust in the main storyline over other heels that were killing it. At least with Tugboat there would've been an _actual_ betrayal story unfolding before the fact, seing that he buddied up with Hogan months prior.


And in fairness to the LA Colliseum thing; It was not going to work even if the interest was there. It was far too costly to have the venue secured, and the Federal Government wasn't going to front the bill for airborne surveillance like they did with the Super Bowl that year. Too much general paranoia in 1991.


----------



## The Dragon Wraith (Sep 10, 2018)

Wish he could’ve had one more match before going.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Well, it's easy to write it off as being ridiculous when you say "going from Hogan, to Warrior to Slaughter" without looking at things in their proper context.
> 
> 
> Hogan / Warrior was a classic, but the buys were underwhelming. It did not fare as well as the WWE wanted. That's probably why the WWE got cold feet at the idea of a rematch. Turning Hogan heel would've been an even greater gamble, because Hogan was still leaps and bounds their biggest star, and Warrior was an uncertainty as a top draw.
> ...


I am taking the whole time into context and in 1991 Sgt. Slaughter was seen as a washed up version of himself. I remember legitimate media crapping all over the main event. Toronto Sun for example in Toronto which was one of the few media organizations to report on WM as a real sport made a joke saying how Vince went to the retirement home to get a challenger for Hogan for WM. 

Bob Costas who had loved pro wrestling years earlier stated how he was disgusted at the whole thing. I only loosely joked about Hogan turning heel although in hindsight years later I did wonder what would have happened if it was actually Hogan turning on America.

Hogan vs Warrior dipped along with pro wrestling because in 1989 Vince Mcmahon made the "sport" jump the shark with the movie "No Holds Barred" and also breaking kayfabe in courts prior to that. Fairweather fans came out to inflate the record business, but it soon went away when hardcore fans started to tune out.

Hogan and Warrior was also the peak of their powers. It was similar to how Austin vs Rock at WM 17 was the peak of their powers. Hogan vs Warrior in comparison to the storyline that was laid out for Hogan vs Savage was weak in comparison. At the time it seemed rush and later finding out it wasn't the original plan explains it.

Slaughter was never going to take off as being any kind of threat to Hogan for a WM main event no matter how they promoted it. Look at how Slaughter beat Warrior for the belt lol. It took Savage knocking him out ice cold with his scepter for fans to buy that Slaughter could beat Ultimate Warrior.

It was just a horrible idea and weak storytelling by WWF at the time. They were being lazy post WM VI from rehashing Rude vs Warrior that fans just saw 6 months earlier at SummerSlam 89 to needing new blood which is why they brought in Road Warriors and Kerry Von Erich.

They also got way too cartoon-ish around the time which turned fans away. I think they didn't start to get good again until around SummerSlam 91 when they started to push Bret and let Mr. Perfect shine as IC Champion. Hogan seemed to be at the twilight himself, but at least there was the Flair debut on the horizon.

That is why WM 7 and WM 8 seem like night and day in terms of feeling like a WM.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Krin said:


> Part of me thinks this is all a plan to get him cheered as a face. Not denying that he doesn't have a diagnosis for it but I wouldn't be surprised if they are twisting the details to get people to like him.


Wow, what a super duper hot take you made there. You're so smart man.

Why does everything have to operate within the confines of wrestling with you people?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

promoter2003 said:


> I am taking the whole time into context and in 1991 Sgt. Slaughter was seen as a washed up version of himself. I remember legitimate media crapping all over the main event. Toronto Sun for example in Toronto which was one of the few media organizations to report on WM as a real sport made a joke saying how Vince went to the retirement home to get a challenger for Hogan for WM.
> 
> Bob Costas who had loved pro wrestling years earlier stated how he was disgusted at the whole thing. I only loosely joked about Hogan turning heel although in hindsight years later I did wonder what would have happened if it was actually Hogan turning on America.
> 
> ...




Oh I agree that it was a horrible idea in hindsight, but I pin it more on the story_telling_ than the actual players themselves... or the actual concept itself. I'm not sure how far Slaughter's popularity started to dip by then, but he had successfully branded himself in other entertainment outlets. His image still had value. And let's say that it didn't; There's always the possibility of making something old feel fresh again. WCW succeeded in doing this with Hogan in 1996. The WWF tried it with Mr. Bob Backlund which was a great character that ultimately suffered from a lack of interest in the overall product at the time of conception. I'm sure that the story would've had much more momentum behind it if it gradually built over a period of time while allowing the Sgt Slaughter character to re-establish himself as a babyface _before_ the turn. Keep in mind too, the WWE began the angle before there was an actual declaration of war. The declaration happened days before Slaughter won the title, at which point they were already balls deep into things.



I really think that it ultimately came down to poor execution and ill-timing. The storyline itself probably would've worked if they laid out a plan ahead of time and didn't change the antagonist at the very last second. It's very hard to bring someone in out of the blue and expect the fans to be emotionally invested in him -- especially when they bring him in as a fascist from the very start without any lead-up.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Oh I agree that it was a horrible idea in hindsight, but I pin it more on the story_telling_ than the actual players themselves... or the actual concept itself. I'm not sure how far Slaughter's popularity started to dip by then, but he had successfully branded himself in other entertainment outlets. His image still had value. And let's say that it didn't; There's always the possibility of making something old feel fresh again. WCW succeeded in doing this with Hogan in 1996. The WWF tried it with Mr. Bob Backlund which was a great character that ultimately suffered from a lack of interest in the overall product at the time of conception. I'm sure that the story would've had much more momentum behind it if it gradually built over a period of time while allowing the Sgt Slaughter character to re-establish himself as a babyface _before_ the turn. Keep in mind too, the WWE began the angle before there was an actual declaration of war. The declaration happened days before Slaughter won the title, at which point they were already balls deep into things.
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that it ultimately came down to poor execution and ill-timing. The storyline itself probably would've worked if they laid out a plan ahead of time and didn't change the antagonist at the very last second. It's very hard to bring someone in out of the blue and expect the fans to be emotionally invested in him -- especially when they bring him in as a fascist from the very start without any lead-up.


Sgt. Slaughter still had value, but not as a champion or main event star for Mania VII. Savage and Warrior completely blew them out the water and that felt like the real main event. The fans were much more into that match as Hogan with that storyline against Slaughter was a foregone conclusion.

Hogan beating Bruno's record could have been done better although by that time they wouldn't say who Hogan beat for the record since their fall out with Sammartino. I regress, the angle I think would have worked if it was 1984 Sgt Slaughter just as it would have worked if it was 1984 Iron Sheik. 

That was the problem though. It came off as a rehash you know something like seeing the NWO for the 100th time. That is why it failed mostly. In 1991, the fans started to warm up more to the work rate of the workers too which is why Bret got hot so fast to the point he became the secondary champion.

Mr. Bob Backlund I agree with you about. That was laid out better than Slaughter. Amazing too because from what I see from his days as champion who in their right mind would have seen Backlund having those charismatic promos? The differences with Slaughter and Backlund though was that Backlund could still go and his title match made sense historically. It was more believable, but yes the popularity at the time failed to make it memorable in history.

It's kind of how things have been left open for Roman if he decides to return even 8-10 years from now like say Hogan, Backlund, or Rock did. His spot in history may have been forever altered and who knows how in the future he will be seen historically. It was amazing seeing how Hogan, Backlund, and even Rock came back compared to how they exited.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Yesh it's a work... Like Edge retirement or even Owen's death.

Seriously people...


----------



## nTkultur (Apr 12, 2017)

I’ve heard chances are pretty slim after relapse, goodluck Roman


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> Something I just wondered, when last night he said his real name was Joe so *when* he comes back will still go by RR or use his real name Joe (maybe makeup a last name)?


He should call himself Joe Samoa. Seems like a decent wrestling name


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't believe there are people even entertaining the possibility of this being a work. I get that Vince has a bad reputation, but why do people have to blatantly ignore easily attainable facts just to satisfy their predisposition towards an elderly promoter? For those that somehow don't grasp the full picture; 

1) He came out and literally said on live TV that his real, non-kayfabe name is Joe. Heck, Meltzer confirmed it's not a work and I've not seen a single journalist even speculate on that being the case. 
2) You're kidding yourself if you think the reactions from his fellow wrestlers weren't genuine. Seth was bawling his eyes out, and even Dean - despite being super reserved - was obviously struggling to hold the tears back. The commentary team could barely contain themselves, especially Graves. Paul Heyman was visibly upset backstage and during his promo, while Braun, Nia and the others sure as heck looked like they weren't happy either. Hell, look up the ThankYouRoman hash-tag on Twitter. Look how many of those people sending him their wishes don't even work for WWE. Will Ospreay, Tama Tonga, James Storm, Bubba Ray, and plenty of Indie guys, etc. The RoH and NJPW official Twitter feeds, alongside plenty of other sporting organizations and venues (i.e. Madison Square Garden) have all chimed in to wish him well. Then, you have guys like Aleister Black (on his non-WWE Facebook page) and Braun Strowman (on his Instagram) breaking kayfabe to talk about how much they admire and respect him, and that's on top of heels like Kevin Owens and Samoa Joe suspending character on their Twitter feeds to wish him well too. 

3) Why would WWE alter a big time main event between arguably their three current top stars (bar Cena) two weeks before the show? Why would they turn Elias and Braun Strowman face (when it looked like McIntyre was being set for that turn) and Ambrose heel on *the same night* with relatively little set-up? This came out of goddamned nowhere and, tying into my below point, it's not like Roman's been struggling to get positive reactions lately; WWE obviously reacted to the news of his illness and wasted no time in showing their cards for how they're going to deal with his - what is likely to be - years-long absence. Braun and Seth are firmly established as the top faces of RAW now, with Elias looking like he'll become the top midcard face. Dean and Drew are the top heels with Lesnar rotating into whatever program they need. Heck, last week it looked like WWE were ready to push Apollo Crews - especially after he provided a decent promo - but clearly their plans changed in response to Roman leaving. Turning Dean on the same night was a genius move and they've made it clear that Braun and Elias are stepping up to the top babyface roles alongside Seth. *Long story short; the timing of Roman "faking" an illness makes no sense.*

4) He's getting more cheers now than he has been in years, even as a solo act outside of the Shield. It's still more boos than cheers lately but even prior to reforming the Shield the ratio of boos to cheers has been gradually evening out. With that in mind, why on earth would they pick now to "rescue" his reactions and not prior to Wrestlemania 34 when they were trying super hard to get him over as a hero and conquer Brock? 
5) The man himself obviously never used the condition to garner sympathy before, what on earth makes anyone think he'd be ok with Vince pursuing this angle? Whether Vince is crazy enough to do something like this or not, Roman would never agree to it because...
6) Not only would it kill WWE's global image to be caught lying about their top star's health to garner sympathy cheers (which is already insane to even think about), it would destroy Roman in the eyes of the whole world. His fellow wrestlers would despise him, the Anoa'i family would probably disown him, and you'd be damn sure every major news outlet with the remotest coverage of sports would run hit pieces on him for weeks. Why in heck would Roman be a willing participant to that just to....get more cheers? Not to mention, once the truth leaked - and it WOULD leak - the fans would turn on him hardcore, destroying the entire "point" of faking the illness. 

Think about the situation logically; there is exactly 0% chance of this being a work. To consider otherwise is stupidity verging on comical absurdity.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This is hardly the time for this idiotic conversation. It never takes long for the disrespectful keyboard warriors to crawl out and insult people when they're at their lowest.

In the last 24 hours, the number of "well wishes" that I've seen that all start with "I don't like him/his character, but ..." are sickening. And the "discussion" on it being a work just doesn't deserve any response.

Can't you just be a decent human being and wish a guy well?


----------



## Richard.DK (Aug 9, 2018)

greasykid1 said:


> This is hardly the time for this idiotic conversation. It never takes long for the disrespectful keyboard warriors to crawl out and insult people when they're at their lowest.
> 
> In the last 24 hours, the number of "well wishes" that I've seen that all start with "I don't like him/his character, but ..." are sickening. And the "discussion" on it being a work just doesn't deserve any response.
> 
> Can't you just be a decent human being and wish a guy well?


People should just forget about wrestling for a second.

I hope Roman/Joe gets well soon. When cancer comes back after beating it a first time, it's often harder to beat it. But he's a young guy in very good shape. I really hope that's enough for him to win this fight for the second time.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

I watched his speech on YouTube this morning. Not gonna lie, I shed a tear. Praying for The Big Dog.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Got to be hon st I shed a few tears when he announced it , its shows he is a true warrior if he beat the first time and with all that Samoan grit and fighting spirit he will beat the nastiest disease in the world , he will superman punch and that shit out of him!!

Peace.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

No doubt in my mind Roman is going to be fine, he says he beat it before he can do it again. It's just a bump in the road hopefully for him.

I hope he gets back soon so I can boo him so more, (in good fun). It's all love. He is in my prayers. At the end of the day WWE is just a big spectacle. When I boo I'm just caught in the moment as a wrestling fan. This situation goes beyond wrestling this is the real world and I never want to see a fellow person go through this.


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

People often asked why Roman Reigns is the Face of the Company ? This is why, because he had nerves of steel. He had the pressure of having a leukemia and all the fans constantly telling him to go away and didn't show a single sign of doubt. 

He have my respect because a lot of people wouldn't be able to manage all of that and I really hope he can overcome it and come back better than ever


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Jam said:


> Oh jesus christ another one fpalm
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with you people


Let's see. Why would some fans think they way they do? A few examples?
- Vince was planning on going through with an incest angle. Steph refused.
- Vince found it entertaining to make fun of Jim Ross's bells palsy live on Raw.
- Vince even worked Jerry Lawler's real life heart attack(the one he nearly died from) into part of a storyline.

Plenty more examples can be provided. Do you understand now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> How are people still entertaining the possibility that this is a work?? fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> Some of y'all watch wayyyyy too much wrestling.


Like @dolorian said some are so afraid of being worked that they're putting up barriers about Reigns having cancer. Like even with the "they killed Vince McMahon" stuff that shit was a clear cut obvious storyline set up. This is not that.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

One of the most surreal things I've ever seen in wrestling, maybe THE most surreal tbh. We've seen wrestlers retire or announce they'll be out for a while, but we've never had this. "My real name is Joe, and I've been living with leukemia for 11 years" Like, even typing it out doesn't feel real, it feels like the start of a heel promo or something, not a legitimate announcement from someone telling the world they're very sick and have to leave. 

Closest thing I can think of is Lou Gehrig, and while it's a completely different illness and circumstance, we're still watching an athlete at the top of their sport in the prime of their life having it all taken away from them because life wants to fuck with them. It's just heartbreaking on every possible level. 

I pray he squashes this shit like it's a jobber, and he's able to live a long healthy life. Believe That! :reigns2


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> How are people still entertaining the possibility that this is a work?? fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> Some of y'all watch wayyyyy too much wrestling.


Wrestling fans will always think work because they won't believe anything they see on the show is real.

21 years later and tons of folks think Montreal was a work even though obviously it wasn't. Fans thought Owen hart falling was a part of the show. Punk leaving..work. Russo/Hogan..work

It's just an inbuilt thing to think everything is a storyline


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Papadoc81 said:


> Let's see. Why would some fans think they way they do? A few examples?
> - Vince was planning on going through with an incest angle. Steph refused.
> - Vince found it entertaining to make fun of Jim Ross's bells palsy live on Raw.
> - Vince even worked Jerry Lawler's real life heart attack(the one he nearly died from) into part of a storyline.
> ...


The thing is with everything medical you listed is they weren't fake issues. Now if he does come back to wrestle I can see a heel calling him weak or mentioning his hair cut if he loses hair due to chemo. But JR having Bells Palsy isn't fake, King's heart attack wasn't fake, Eddie Guerrero dying wasn't fake. Now whether that real stuff was later used in the kayfabe world is irrelevant to the fact they weren't made up situations. 

Shit the only fake illnesses I can think of are Eugene who was used as a light hearted midcarder and Orton having IED and even in that it was clearly him lying to get out of trouble for being a dick. Even those came over a decade ago and they got flak for that. No reason to think in the world of today they'd risk mocking something as big as cancer.


----------



## gillbergisback (Nov 17, 2017)

You have to by brain dead to think WWE believes they could get Roman over by faking cancer. If it was and that got uncovered do you understand how much egg would be on their face? It's not 1980 and you just say gotcha we did it for heat.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

funnily enough my first thought when he said it was I thought it was fake but there is no way that the WWE would ever recover from the supernova heat from all sides they would get

they pimp out cancer victims during their shows for good headlines so the backlash would be unreal

100% real


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The thing is with everything medical you listed is they weren't fake issues. Now if he does come back to wrestle I can see a heel calling him weak or mentioning his hair cut if he loses hair due to chemo. But JR having Bells Palsy isn't fake, King's heart attack wasn't fake, Eddie Guerrero dying wasn't fake. Now whether that real stuff was later used in the kayfabe world is irrelevant to the fact they weren't made up situations.
> 
> Shit the only fake illnesses I can think of are Eugene who was used as a light hearted midcarder and Orton having IED and even in that it was clearly him lying to get out of trouble for being a dick. Even those came over a decade ago and they got flak for that. No reason to think in the world of today they'd risk mocking something as big as cancer.


All I’m saying is that it’s not like WWE hasn’t given fans plenty of reasons to question their creative. No matter how asinine it may be. Well that and some wrestlers happily jumping on social media to claim, “it's a work you marks!”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Papadoc81 said:


> All I’m saying is that it’s not like WWE hasn’t given fans plenty of reasons to question their creative. No matter how asinine it may be. Well that and some wrestlers happily jumping on social media to claim, “it's a work you marks!”


What wrestlers said this was a work? I definitely get questioning in match injuries, but cancer. You'd have to assume they're 1 that comically evil and 2 their creative could come up with such an impossible to gimmick


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I know wwe are not saints in anyway but for fuck sakes it would take a special kind of fucked up for them to fake this. Can people stop making these kind of silly comments?


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

I absolutely think they would fake it, its pretty obvious really get Reigns over by any means necessary and how would anyone know or not know if he really has leukemia

I've met people who've faked ocd, austim, being in the military, and pretty sure cancer so I don't think its a real stretch here people


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What wrestlers said this was a work? I definitely get questioning in match injuries, but cancer. You'd have to assume they're 1 that comically evil and 2 their creative could come up with such an impossible to gimmick


I’m not speaking about anything specific. But it’s a common thing to see wrestlers go on social media and mock fans for being passionate about the business. Even Hogan’s done it in the past.

Once again I don’t believe it for a second. But I get why people would question it. 

Comically evil? I’m stealing that. I couldn’t think of a better phrase to describe my thoughts of the McMahon’s.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Like everyone else, I was completely shocked and heartbroken when Roman told the world of his leukemia. 

I was so bummed that I couldn't even watch the rest of Raw. I've never been a fan of his character, but I'm a fan of Joe. And I hope that he gets through this and is able to come back to the WWE. 

BTW, I'm appalled by the conspiracy theories that this is all a ploy to get Roman over. Vince has done a lot of tasteless stuff over the years, but even he wouldn't do something that low.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Papadoc81 said:


> Let's see. Why would some fans think they way they do? A few examples?
> - Vince was planning on going through with an incest angle. Steph refused.
> - Vince found it entertaining to make fun of Jim Ross's bells palsy live on Raw.
> - Vince even worked Jerry Lawler's real life heart attack(the one he nearly died from) into part of a storyline.
> ...


Lol are you actually trying to patronise me with utter drivel?

A man comes out & even states that this isn't Roman Reigns this is Joe & Joe is currently fighting leukemia & people wanna be stupid & tasteless & suggest it's a work, don't be so silly


----------



## ExigentContact (May 3, 2014)

There's a simple reason why it isn't a work. Some of their biggest "blue chip" sponsors, as in the kind of sponsors that in the past balked at WWE for being "trashy" but love their new PG approach and outreach for charities etc. are the biggest reason they're even looking at getting the highly lucrative TV deals they're likely to get over the next few years. Among them are foundations like Susan G. Komen, who are specifically are a cancer organization, and Make A Wish. These people alone would drop WWE without a second thought if they found that they trying to work a cancer angle in this way, and highly jeopardize their future TV deals due to other companies dropping them en masse. I wouldn't put such a tasteless idea past Vince McMahon considering his history, but he is not jeopardizing WWE's biggest way of making money in this way, period.

It's a pretty disgusting suggestion all around but it's also one that doesn't hold to logical scrutiny.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually let me break it down even more for the geniuses in the thread

So if it's a work then you're saying that the whole locker room sent out fake tweets (I won't mention people outside the business tweeting as they're being worked here), Rollins & Ambrose faked tears on stage, the stuff backstage with HHH, HBK, Nia, Braun, Balor etc was all fake, so you're saying they all faked this, a horrible disease to "get Roman over"

Have a word guys.. The fact this is even being debated is mind-boggling. Stop being stupid now.

All the best Roman, sorry, all the best Joe.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Can we say Roman havng leukemia and leaving is shocker of the year?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This thread just reaffirms why people are fucking stupid. Especially when it comes to one's real life sickness.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Shellyrocks said:


> Can we say Roman havng leukemia and leaving is shocker of the year?


Probably of the decade, unless something even more crazy happens before 1 January, 2020.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Big Louisiana Skunt said:


> Probably of the decade, unless something even more crazy happens before 1 January, 2020.


I think this defintely tops everything else

For those saying its a work do you realise how much trouble WWE would be in if they did something like that


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

It being a work ran through my head as well. Still I doubt that's the case. They wouldn't go through all this and show all that emotion for a work. 

Either way I wish Roman nothing but the best. Also glad that for the most part everyone here is supporting Roman at this time. That's great to separate the character from the man.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Why did WWE turn Roman Reigns illness into a story line at the start of RAW?*

Before people think this is a dig or troll post etc it isn't. 

The genuine question/point is that WWE commentary (who I take it already knew exactly what RR was going to say regarding his leukaemia) went along with the narrative that RR was on his way out (to the ring on RAW) to address how there is a lot on his mind with the Ambrose/Rollins shield issue and upcoming matches etc. 

Then RR walks into the ring and as most of us saw or heard announced he was taking a break because of his condition. WWE producers must have informed the commentary team to carry on with this bullshit spiel instead of just letting him come out and telling the crowd the severity of the situation. For me it seems apparent they used it for the expediency of television and to make it more dramatic (which really wasn't needed at all given the gravitas of his condition) and if that is the case, which I think it is, it's pretty disgusting.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I thought I'd be finally ready to see the Roman segment again after turning it on today. *I wasn't.*

He came out there for the entrance, and as soon as I saw the hurt look on his face knowing what he was going to have to tell us, I lost my hold. This time I cried.

It's actually worse, knowing after the fact. This man really does care about working hard for us and the business and it feels like all this is being pulled out from under him in one swoop. Nothing hits my heart more than seeing misfortune happen to working men who put passion into what they do in life. God I hope he beats this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Why did WWE turn Roman Reigns illness into a story line at the start of RAW?*

I think the point was to not really make it a storyline past this week's Raw. He came out and used his real name and explained why he will be absent. If they wanted to make it a storyline they would've came up with a kayfabe reason Roman Reigns was put off TV.

Joe Anoaʻi wanted to give the real life reason and not have a storyline around his absence


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Why did WWE turn Roman Reigns illness into a story line at the start of RAW?*



A-C-P said:


> I think the point was to not really make it a storyline past this week's Raw. He came out and used his real name and explained why he will be absent. If they wanted to make it a storyline they would've came up with a kayfabe reason Roman Reigns was put off TV.
> 
> Joe Anoaʻi wanted to give the real life reason and not have a storyline around his absence


That's fair enough but im being very specific about production and commentary carrying on like normal on the way out and not his announcement


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Why did WWE turn Roman Reigns illness into a story line at the start of RAW?*

I don't see why this is a problem, were they supposed to say "Roman's coming out to tell you he has cancer"?


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Why did WWE turn Roman Reigns illness into a story line at the start of RAW?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't see why this is a problem, were they supposed to say "Roman's coming out to tell you he has cancer"?


Thats the point though. They didnt need to say anything. How many times on RAW have we had the show start in the ring with a promo of some sort, but instead this time they just go on before he gets into the ring like its a normal show which is either because the commentary team didnt know (which i seriously doubt) or production wanted them to make something out of the situation before his announcement


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Why did WWE turn Roman Reigns illness into a story line at the start of RAW?*

I don't think the commentary team knew. In fact I think the promo was the first time a lot of people backstage heard of it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055138128749453312


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

llj said:


> I don't think the commentary team knew. In fact I think the promo was the first time a lot of people backstage heard of it.


Cory Graves was very raw with his emotions. I don't think he had a clue.



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055138128749453312


Damn. This family just cant catch a break. I lift them up in prayer. I know that not everyone believes in God but I do. 

This has hit me hard but there was a tweet yesterday that made me smile because it was just so random. Pee Wee Herman wished Roman well. I'm happy he has so much support. Spear cancer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054784609227964417


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

The way this family silently struggles is really heartbreaking, especially as public figures. Poor Samu as well. Praying he gets that transplant.:sad:



Empress said:


> Damn. This family just cant catch a break. I lift them up in prayer. I know that not everyone believes in God but I do.
> 
> This has hit me hard but there was a tweet yesterday that made me smile because it was just so random. Pee Wee Herman wished Roman well. I'm happy he has so much support. Spear cancer.
> 
> ...


Did you see the Madison Square Garden sign and the hockey game that played his theme yesterday? I cried a bit again. This news has been so devastating but the amount of support he’s gotten in just this short amount of time has been insane. I hope he’s seeing it.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Alexander_G said:


> I thought I'd be finally ready to see the Roman segment again after turning it on today. *I wasn't.*
> 
> He came out there for the entrance, and as soon as I saw the hurt look on his face knowing what he was going to have to tell us, I lost my hold. This time I cried.
> 
> It's actually worse, knowing after the fact. This man really does care about working hard for us and the business and it feels like all this is being pulled out from under him in one swoop. Nothing hits my heart more than seeing misfortune happen to working men who put passion into what they do in life. God I hope he beats this.


It's crazy to me how everyone says he got to where he was just because of the Rock and he didn't have to work hard.

he was trying to become the best at his craft and trying to get better while thinking that Leukemia may come back at any time.

And throught all that, he put himself out there to get booed, jeered, cussed at, disrespected, when he could have gotten a job with benefits that would have kept him closer to his family to spend moments with them he probably has missed.

I don;t think I am insulting anyone here by saying that, but Roman, or Joe, by any name is a champion and should be treated as such.

I was already a fan, i am happy I got to see him at his best, and I am sure we will do the same very soon


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Jam said:


> Lol are you actually trying to patronise me with utter drivel?
> 
> A man comes out & even states that this isn't Roman Reigns this is Joe & Joe is currently fighting leukemia & people wanna be stupid & tasteless & suggest it's a work, don't be so silly


People thinking it might be a work isn’t stupid and tasteless. People being happy that Reigns has Leukemia so he will no longer be WWE Champon? That’s stupid and tasteless. But, in a business where the purpose is to work the fans, I don’t see why some people are going ape shit over the fact that there are some fans who are having doubts. They’ll learn eventually.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't figure out how to put Facebook posts on here, so I'll just paste the text & link.



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055138128749453312





> *I want to take a minute to address the situation with myself and that of my family.
> 
> I recently have posted I am selling shirts "Anoa’i Strong”
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/AnoaiSamu/posts/10156874545127147


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Backstage News On Who Knew About Roman Reigns' Announcement, Dean Ambrose's Heel Turn, Vince McMahon
*

Regarding Roman Reigns announcing his battle with leukemia on Monday's WWE RAW, PWInsider reports that 99% of those in the company had no idea what Reigns was going to announce before he went out to the ring. The upper-level officials in the company, likely the McMahon family's inner circle and Talent Relations, were the only ones who knew before the announcement was made on Monday that Reigns was ill, along with members of Reigns' family. The announcers were not clued in to what the announcement was before it was made.

On a related note, Vince McMahon was not in attendance for Monday's RAW.

Reigns taking time off and dropping the WWE Universal Title obviously changed some creative plans. PWInsider adds that most plans for the WrestleMania 35 main event picture are now "out the window" but as noted recently, the main event was not locked in. Reigns was still expected to be a part of one of the top matches.

Reigns' announcement did not push up the heel turn by new RAW Tag Team Champion Dean Ambrose. That turn was planned for the future but officials decided to pull the trigger early. PWInsider adds that this was not a creative plan made at the last minute due to Reigns' announcement but the turn was moved up.

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2018/10/backstage-news-on-dean-ambrose-heel-turn-647079/


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

It's touching to see the support Roman is getting online from all over.. I hope he sees it for added inspiration for good spirits to beat this.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Papadoc81 said:


> People thinking it might be a work isn’t stupid and tasteless. People being happy that Reigns has Leukemia so he will no longer be WWE Champon? That’s stupid and tasteless. But, in a business where the purpose is to work the fans, I don’t see why some people are going ape shit over the fact that there are some fans who are having doubts. They’ll learn eventually.


A man has leukemia, came out as himself (not his character) & announced it & people wanna talk about whether it's a fake storyline or not, not only is that stupid & tasteless but it's incredibly inconsiderate. Why you're still trying to argue that point is also incredibly stupid. End of.

Anyway....it's incredible seeing all the support for the guy, I can only hope for him to pull through.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Shellyrocks said:


> Can we say Roman havng leukemia and leaving is shocker of the year?


think its probably the biggest real life shocker within wwe since 2007 tbh.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

I don’t know why everyone is so worried. The cancer came back just to put Roman over. Cancer will definitely job to Roman like last time. You can believe that.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Get well soon big dog!!!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> Can't figure out how to put Facebook posts on here, so I'll just paste the text & link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to get one. Wow, Headshrinker Samu... I haven't remembered him in over a decade. And he was a really good wrestler, matter of fact that was a beastly tag team in the '90s I always wondered where he disappeared to. I'll have a prayer for him and Joe.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Looking at the positive here is if Roman beats this again it could be a blessing in the long run as far as his career is concerned. He gets away from the WWE for abit, gets to start fresh when he returns and the fans will probally be behind him more. Ofcourse it's still up to WWE's booking to get it right this time.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Jam said:


> A man has leukemia, came out as himself (not his character) & announced it & people wanna talk about whether it's a fake storyline or not, not only is that stupid & tasteless but it's incredibly inconsiderate. Why you're still trying to argue that point is also incredibly stupid. End of.
> 
> Anyway....it's incredible seeing all the support for the guy, I can only hope for him to pull through.


Any other company besides WWE you'd have a point. But it's still WWE.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055221301944745986
I’m a total mess rn.


----------



## MastLog (Oct 24, 2018)

It's shocking and surprising that people think that it could be a work. WWE is not as stupid as it was during Attitude and Ruthless Era


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I know this has probably been said, but it makes sense why Vince was pushing Roman to the moon and back.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Vince wasnt backstage at Raw now you know he must of took it bad


----------



## HBKSGIRL (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm totally stunned at the annoucement. ishing him a Full recovery Very soon.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Define irony: if leukemia puts Roman over, Roman is over for life.

Who will ever the guy that battled and beat leukemia twice, apart from the isolated truly depraved mark? He might not get thundering cheers, but he certainly won't get widespread boos ever again.

Fuck beating every star under the sun - just have your guy beat cancer in a 2-out-of-3 falls match, and you're in like flint.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Terrible news. Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

gillbergisback said:


> You have to by brain dead to think WWE believes they could get Roman over by faking cancer. If it was and that got uncovered do you understand how much egg would be on their face? It's not 1980 and you just say gotcha we did it for heat.


Since Roman has had cancer before, they can't really be caught lying. WWE could just say it was a "false alarm" as I said earlier in the thread. No egg would be on their face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alexander_G said:


> I'd like to get one. Wow, Headshrinker Samu... I haven't remembered him in over a decade. And he was a really good wrestler, matter of fact that was a beastly tag team in the '90s I always wondered where he disappeared to. I'll have a prayer for him and Joe.


Hell yeah.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

roman cancer thing is a work to get him over hahahahaha


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Shellyrocks said:


> Vince wasnt backstage at Raw now you know he must of took it bad


Vince isn't at every single RAW these days.



But, uh, yeah. _Of course_ he took it bad. How could he not?


----------



## gillbergisback (Nov 17, 2017)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> gillbergisback said:
> 
> 
> > You have to by brain dead to think WWE believes they could get Roman over by faking cancer. If it was and that got uncovered do you understand how much egg would be on their face? It's not 1980 and you just say gotcha we did it for heat.
> ...


Because people like you won't scream bloody murder if he returns and wins the RR. You know what the Raw after WM would look like? The egg will come whether or not Woodward talks to deep throat and this gets officially debunked.

Even if you think Vince is off his rocker and could do this Roman has to sign off on that. I'm betting his cancer isn't a storyline to him, it's never been before, and it's not like he has a family or anything.


----------



## obli6154 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sad and shocking news. I'm a fan and I hope Roman pulls through.

It might sound harsh, but it took these circumstances to ensure Roman is going to *finally *be over af when he returns.


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥ (Jul 24, 2016)

Empress said:


> I wish him a full recovery; that he has a strong support system in place. Seth and Dean standing beside him gutted me. All my best to Joe.


I almost bawled my eyes out when the whole Shield was crying. I was in too much shock to fully let it out but I nearly did. This is very sad and I am prob going to put my Roman Reigns shirt on hiatus to preserve the wear on it for his return to wear it and support him!. The one Reigns shirt I have has been with me almost since I first began watching wwe back in 2016. I got it at my first live show, back in July 2016. It says Believe That on the back and I do Believe That he will do everything in his power to beat Lukemia.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055221301944745986
> I’m a total mess rn.


Just imagine what it's going to mean to all those kids fighting cancer when Roman beats this and comes back stronger than ever. Dude is going to be a hero and an inspiration to so many people. They'll never be able to turn him heel again lol.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

If this doesn't lead to someone getting hit in the head with a bead pan, WWE has squandered an opportunity.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Just imagine what it's going to mean to all those kids fighting cancer when Roman beats this and comes back stronger than ever. Dude is going to be a hero and an inspiration to so many people. They'll never be able to turn him heel again lol.


I wonder if he ever told the kids privately that he had cancer as a way of encouraging them that there was hope; that it would get better.

Oh and watch Reigns turn heel the second he comes back. Vince will see it as the ultimate swerve lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Guys i got ITTT. So vince mcmahon sees this work with roman to finally get him over. Now he can do this with finn balor. And say finn balor has herpes. And people will feel sorry for him and cheer for him am i right.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

People on here talking like he is 100% going to return and get massive pops....wish I had your spirit and naivete. 

Maybe I need to be a more optimistic person. I can be a real pessimist in life. Odds of coming back from remission are not good. Most people don't come back. Hopefully he can overcome the odds just like his wrestling persona.

This whole deal is just awful...no one deserves cancer. Feel awful for his family and kids. 

Beat cancer, Roman. Prove the odds players wrong. Make me sound like an asshole. When you do get better, consider retirement or part time deal. You have nothing to prove. The fact that you were able to do what you did for so long is damn impressive.

But you got a family to take care of. The wrestling life is brutal. Every injury, loss of sleep, and long road warrioring increases your chance of remission again. 

I know that the chances of you reading this is nonexistent but if you do....dont rush back for pride. Think of your health first for your family. They come first. 

Get better soon. Kick cancers ass.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

bit late to the party, but the announcement was a real shock, then seeing the other shield members coming out with a very emotional seth really brought it home that these guys mean a lot to one another. hopefully reigns pulls through.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Couldn't believe it when I found out. Not Roman's biggest fan, but no one deserves to suffer something like this.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

If Russo was writing the show he would have Roman turn heel first night back for no reason other for the shock of it.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Still can't believe it. I wish the best for Roman in his battle.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Roman is 33 so most likely he can beat this again but do you think wrestling a full time schedule after recovering is wise? I really think he should do a part time deal or just quit


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Poor guy. If he never wrestles again, he objectively had one of the most profound stretches kayfabe wise and one of the most punctual pushes in pro wrestling history. Whether or not the majority of the crowd liked him, I'm sure he has nothing but adoration now, which he should, but it makes his story incredibly bittersweet. It definitely feels like the end of an era, and I had no desire to see it end in this manner. I have nothing but respect for the man and I hope that he pulls through. I can not fathom the amount of stess he's been under given his position. I dont follow the show anymore, but I sincerely hope the fans get to see him in a ring again at full health and more importantly, he remains around for his family.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

The Hardcore Show said:


> If Russo was writing the show he would have Roman turn heel first night back for no reason other for the shock of it.


First thing you think about a wrestler getting leukemia is how Russo would book him on his return? You're even more obsessed with him than Cornette, get a life dude.


----------



## obli6154 (Aug 27, 2014)

> Triple H and Stephanie McMahon appeared on the Elvin Duran Show where Hunter discussed why Reigns didn't make public his first battle with leukemia.
> 
> "Very few people knew about [his first battle]. He and I had spoken about it and this was something that he didn't want to put out there until he had reached a certain point in his career because he didn't want people to feel like he was being pitied or given things for a certain reason," stated Triple H. "He wanted to be able to come out at the end and say, 'Look, I've dealt with this the whole time. You can do anything. This is not an end sentence.'


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...an-reigns-didnt-make-his-first-battle-647153/


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

i never really got the hate for roman tbh other than they attempted to make him the next cena but it just wasn't natural to me.

but this just seems too perfect for vince, have him say he has cancer and come back being cheered through the roof. i know its not probably not fake but vince is probably loving this.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Poor guy. If he never wrestles again, he objectively had one of the most profound stretches kayfabe wise and one of the most punctual pushes in pro wrestling history. Whether or not the majority of the crowd liked him, I'm sure he has nothing but adoration now, which he should, but it makes his story incredibly bittersweet. It definitely feels like the end of an era, and I had no desire to see it end in this manner. I have nothing but respect for the man and I hope that he pulls through. I can not fathom the amount of stess he's been under given his position. I dont follow the show anymore, but I sincerely hope the fans get to see him in a ring again at full health and more importantly, he remains around for his family.


Assuming he never wrestles again but is fine otherwise I'd love it if he came back and could joke about how much he got shat on by the fans while around. Even joke about how the only times he wasn't getting booed was when he was flanked by Ambrose and Rollins.

Assuming he can't do it anymore after a certain point, I hope he can still laugh and smile and think back to the days he wrestled and enjoy that he had that time.

Much as I hated and still hate how they used him, I hope he bounces back. One way or another.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Man I can't help but cringe at all of these "I don't like Roman but"... comments.




We get it. You're one of the cool kids that boo Roman Reigns. God forbid you offer your sympathies without that pointless annotation attached. fpalm


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe this is why they pushed him so hard. They knew that he was a good guy and they wanted to give him a great career and all these accolades because he could leave at any moment. Makes sense. I respect the guy a whole lot for not making making Cancer a reason for people to like him and keeping it private and working hard instead. I hope he comes back. Stats aren't good for remission but he's already beaten the odds. I read that its rare to live past 7 years after remission. He has been there for 11 years so I'm optimistic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055987208019013632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054592928226664449


----------



## Grabbag (Mar 29, 2012)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Maybe this is why they pushed him so hard. They knew that he was a good guy and they wanted to give him a great career and all these accolades because he could leave at any moment. Makes sense. I respect the guy a whole lot for not making making Cancer a reason for people to like him and keeping it private and working hard instead. I hope he comes back. Stats aren't good for remission but he's already beaten the odds. I read that its rare to live past 7 years after remission. He has been there for 11 years so I'm optimistic.


Where did you get those stats? Do you even know what remission means?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Been reading some cool stories about him:



























Madison Square Garden also had this up:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> We’ll all be waiting for you step back in the ring, Roman. Such a bad ass good hearted guy. We’re all with you in this fight, and you will no doubt be back on top. ❤ ??????


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

I had stopped watching wwe after that shit Wrestlemania main event outcome. Heard it from a friend that Roman had cancer and had 'resigned'. Was so shocked and immediately came on here for news regarding it. Watching his announcement was so emotional. I could barely keep it in. Anyway just wanted to say good luck to Joe on his battle with cancer. When he hopefully returns back to the ring, I'd have a reason to watch wwe again.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

My grandfather beat leukemia when he was 70 years old. All thanks to good morale and optimism. I'm sure Roman can do it too. I dislike the wrestler but I wish the best to the man IRL


----------



## mariarose4568 (Oct 28, 2018)

the most heart breaking good bye ever, love you roman please come back soon


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I saw that RAW episode and was in tears as I had no idea that he had been carrying such a cross on his back for such a long time. I was lucky enough to see him even just once when they had a tour in Manila two years ago and these trips don't come very often so whoever is in those cards will always be highly appreciated. I'm adding him to my prayers and hoping that one day he'll be back. I believe that.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Grabbag said:


> Where did you get those stats? Do you even know what remission means?


This.

There's been a lot of rubbish stats flown about in this thread, it really is quite bad and stupid.

I have had stage 3B cancer. I then relapsed this year when I was in remission and have had further treatment. 

Every cancer case is different, nobody knows how advanced Roman's is, or what stage it is, or what treatment he needs. Stats are pointless.

I quite respect Roman for keeping it quiet until this point, wish him the best. From what he said, I think and hope he'll be back.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

and now we're never going to get heel roman.....


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Really? The man has cancer and you type this?

BAD SHIV!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok WWE, you can stop pimping Roman's leukemia anytime now...


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Man, WWE is really making the most of Roman's illness.

If it were any other company, it'd be worth pointing out what bad taste it is that they are replaying his announcement with the cliche "sad piano music" 3 times per episode, or stopping the show every 50 minutes for Cole to remind us that Roman is sick, or writing lines like "on the night that Roman announced his battle with leukemia" for Seth Rollins in order to get his feud with Ambrose over.

But WWE is the world leader in bad taste entertainment. I guess we should expect nothing no better.

Additionally, I wish they'd been more careful with their promo writing for Undertaker as well. "When the Reaper comes for you, no matter now hard you fight, it's just your time"? Jesus, have they no awareness of what the fans are concerned with right now?

I feel like these moments show an inherent lack of respect for Roman, whether intentional or not.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand that they show this especially a week after the announcement, but I hope this will not go on until he comes back, as it really leaves a sour taste in peoples mouth and I dont know if Joe would like to have this kind of publicity. I hope WWE will tone it down a little after the next couple of weeks. 

I wish Joe all the best, but now they are portraying the Roman character has cancer, which is a little strange.

Fingers crossed WWE will find the right way to keep us updated.


----------



## JediScum (Jun 11, 2016)

*When do you think Roman will be able to return*

His situation is a serious thing. Shit, we don’t even know IF he’ll return for certain.


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

It's impossible to tell for a non medical person, especially considering the seriousness and complexity of the disease. In any event, don't think he's coming back before 2020 under any circumstances, the worst being of course.. never.. even if the disease goes away, you never know what condition it leaves your body in. Hoping he can make a full recovery and come back ASAP to reclaim his yard.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

There are too many factors like how early his leukemia was detected and what kind he has. No one knows.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

Depends on stages and the body's resiliency.

One of my favorite musicians (Nergal of Behemoth) had this in 2010 and returned to his active musicianship and projects in 2011. He's still kicking it now 7 years later with no issues.

Reigns will overcome it more than likely and I'd expect him to be *gone for a year at the very least*.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

You people talking about when Roman will return to the ring...im ashamed of you, the man could die and you are talking about his return to the ring? i dont give a damn if Roman is able to wrestle again. At this point all i care is he defeating fucking cancer and i hate Roman The character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

He may never return. As long as he beats this, that should be all that matters.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

This is almost impossible to answer cause we don't know how it's gonna go in terms of fighting it off again & THEN on top of that getting his strength back to perform, so could be 2 years could be never.

All that matters for now is he fights it off again, for himself & his family. He seems dead set on coming back so after that we can entertain that.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

No one knows. Someone close this thread.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

Never.


----------



## JediScum (Jun 11, 2016)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> No one knows. Someone close this thread.


 I’m sorry someone shit in your cornflakes


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*



JediScum said:


> I’m sorry someone shit in your cornflakes


It's a stupid question. There's no timetable on remission from cancer. If/when he does recover, what kind of shape will he be in afterwards? I hope he beats it and lives a long life whether he returns to this poorly booked shitshow or not.


----------



## JediScum (Jun 11, 2016)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> JediScum said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sorry someone shit in your cornflakes
> ...


 Doesn’t mean we can’t speculate.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

I’m guessing mid-summer 2019. No way of knowing really.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

2024 but only as a part timer


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

No one knows, Leukemia isn’t what it was decades ago,but it’s still a disease and cancer nonetheless


----------



## JediScum (Jun 11, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> 2024 but only as a part timer


 why do you say this?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*



JediScum said:


> why do you say this?


Theres a question on if he beats the disease then theres another question on if theres any side effects on his body after beats it then theres if he wants to return to the ring plus like said before we don't know how long the battle will take, so... actually its just a random guess 

Hopefully this battle won't Fight Forever clapclapclap Fight Forever, sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

For a litany of reasons there’s no way of knowing.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

There is no way to know, best case scenario would probably be at least a 18 months, but it might never happen even if he does beat this thing.


----------



## Ducon (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*



anirioc said:


> You people talking about when Roman will return to the ring...im ashamed of you, the man could die and you are talking about his return to the ring? i dont give a damn if Roman is able to wrestle again. At this point all i care is he defeating fucking cancer and i hate Roman The character.


While I think it is kinda pointless too, I dont think it will make him any more prone to death


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: When do you think Roman will be able to return*

Probably around march 2019 for a Wrestlemania buildup. Just a hunch.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Does anyone know what the very best possible combination of factors would be?

Could there be one possibility he does a non-chemo treatment and returns in like 3 months?

If he does chemo, which is most likely, he’ll be out until at least Royal Runble 2020 as a best case scenario you’d think, but even then his body might not be big enough to be ready for a full-time return (and handle the bruises etc). 

Maybe after WM 2020 is most realistic... assuming it doesn’t take a turn for the worst


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the belief he’s completely finished in the business but I hope not because he improved a lot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060609915318788096


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At this point, I don't think anybody should even be thinking about Roman returning. We should all be concentrating on him just beating the cancer first. You got this, Roman <3


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big Dog is gonna hunt again. Believe that, babygirls! :reigns2


----------

